# Chance's Lymphoma CHOP protocol



## Buddy's mom forever

I am praying with you for your Chance boy. He is beautiful dog. I am glad he enjoys life to the fullest. Goldens are special, no one appreciates life like they do.


----------



## newlife64

So happy Chance is doing well. Enjoy every minute you have together.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

This week on Chance's off week he got really sick. At night he was burning up and started panting, then he could barely walk. I took him to the hospital and they admitted him. He was running a 105 fever, and he came down with an infection. They monitored his white blood cells to make sure they were back up where they should be, at least for a patient with Chemo. I thought he couldn't walk very well because of the infection, but it turned out to be more arthritis in his front shoulder. He spent Friday-Sunday in the hospital and I could not wait to bring him back home. All day he slept yesterday and last night I know at the hospital they woke him up every hour to take his temp, check his iv, etc. Unfortunately we live on the 3rd floor so I had to have my husband carry him down the steps just to go out (95lbs is a little too much for me). The funny thing is when we were outside going potty he seen a duck and started running (full sprint) after it until it jumped into the pond and then chance slowly limped back. I'm like you probably shouldn't do that bud, he thought it was fun though 

This morning he is doing well and getting back to himself. (Limping a little) I was not very happy seeing his first real side effect to the chemo, makes my heart break when I know he doesn't feel well. At times I feel I am being selfish, but when I see him recovering I feel like there is no way I couldn't help him anyway I can. Chance has always had preventative insurance, but not for major incidents, boy was I wrong with going with that choice. I had no idea how many alergies, ear infections, arthritis, hot spots, cancer things a Golden can get. His next Chemo is on Tuesday, the protocol has recycled back to the beginning.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hoping Chance has no more bad reactions and this week goes well. He sure is a handsome fellow.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I would do chemo for lymphoma. All my clients who have done it haven't regretted for one second that they did it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Chance boy. All the best on Tuesday.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts are with you and Chance. What a adorable boy!


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. He is such a beautiful and happy boy!


----------



## luvbuzz

Prayers and well wishes for BOTH of you.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance had his vincristine (CHEMO) on Tuesday. He is doing awesome! He is walking up and down stairs, running, eating, back to normal. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sally's Mom

That is great news.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a pretty boy your chance is. I'm glad he is doing well and hope and pray that continues. My golden rescue before Copper was named Chance.

I saw that you wanted to know how to get his pictures to show up by his/your name.
Go to User CP (just to the right of Forum lettting at the top of page. then go to edit avatar. The avatar is the picture up by your forum name and you can add his picture to your signature too of you'd like. I always upload mine from the computer.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Thanks Copper's mom, I could figure it out because the first time I tried that it wouldn't up load but it worked this time!!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## coppers-mom

Good to see Chance up there smiling away.:wave:


----------



## Finn's Fan

What wonderful news that your handsome Chance is feeling so well. Wishing you and your furry friend lots more time together!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's good news, way to go Chance boy, enjoy every moment of life.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy to read Chance is enjoying life to the fullest!


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

Chance Benjamin said:


> Thanks Copper's mom, I could figure it out because the first time I tried that it wouldn't up load but it worked this time!!! Thanks a bunch!


It's so reassuring to read this wonderful news on Chance. I will continue to keep Chance and his family in my prayers!
Cynthia, Abbie and Bailey's mom


----------



## Blondie

Thank you for keeping us posted on Chance. I'm just seeing this and happy he is doing well.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance went to the vet yesterday for another Chemo...he is doing great. Today we actually had some great weather and went hiking. He wanted to jump in the bay but I wouldn't let him because the water is still way too cold. We did chase some geese and get a little muddy. We can't wait for summer weather, Chance will be swimming it up. Loving every minute of life we are given together. Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers, it is working!


----------



## PrincessDi

VERY wonderful to hear a very positive update in this section. Even better to read that Chance is feeling well enough to enjoy life. Continued prayers for many years ahead that is cancer and pain free.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I am just seeing your post about Chance and I will be praying for him and you!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Wishing you and Chance all the best. Hope the chemo does it's job for him.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good boy Chance! Sending you good healing thoughts and hoping for an early spring.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In my thoughts and prayers. Wish you all the best.


----------



## dborgers

I saw your post on Andy's thread.

Wanted to wish you and Chance all the best.

Also, Andy had a HORRIBLE reaction to Cyclophosphamide. Since he's been pretreated with Cerenia before and after for a couple days he's flown right through it without a problem. A more complete description is in my reply to your kind post on Andy's thread.

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - Please Pray For Andy - Lymphoma


----------



## dborgers

PS - Chance is one handsome guy.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance had his Chemo today, he is in week 8 and had Vincristine. This morning he did have a touch of diarrhea and then I came home early at 12:30 and he had an accident in the house. As I shampooed the carpets he hid in the bathtub. He is afraid of the vacuum and shampooer, so anytime he see me pick up his toys or start the dishes, or any type of cleaning..he dashes for the bathtub 

Funny story, one time I was out of town and Chance stayed with my best friend and her family. She actually called the cops and reported him missing (small town). Later called me and told me the whole story but he was hiding in her bathtub the whole time!!! Oh, Chancey!


At his 1:30 appt he was great though. He is just as sensitive as an old person, the other day he ran after a squirrel and I'm guessing he got a small scrap from the tree...well then that spot on his back got infected because of his weaker system. Today the Dr. said he is a little anemic. All and all he still is doing great!! He is becoming even more of a cuddler each day. Smiles when I come home and can't wait to go for his walks and snuggling on the couch. I went to the zoo this weekend and found Chance's twin!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Oh and my friend that watched Chance when I was away.....last year just got her first Golden....Chance and Barkley are below


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I got Chance right out of college, I have had him since he was 6 weeks old. We grew up together and learned what life was all about....we both wish we still looked like kids


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Chance is beautiful. I am glad you found the time to share little bit more about your best friend. Nobody knows like people experienced that how precious is every moment you have together. I hope we can read about Chance being happy for long, long time.
Always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Good boy, Chance We're rooting for ya! Won't be long before you'll be swimming in your handsome life jacket.


----------



## Lucky Penny

It is great to read you are making goals with Chance. Get to the summer to go swimming. I have been doing that with my Penny. It just needs to get a bit warmer so they can jump in and do what they love. What great pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying for Chance and you-he is SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## dborgers

Lucky Penny said:


> It is great to read you are making goals with Chance. Get to the summer to go swimming. I have been doing that with my Penny. It just needs to get a bit warmer so they can jump in and do what they love. What great pictures, keep them coming!


Same here. It's been unseasonably warm, so hopefully the lake will warm up around the edges enough in a couple more weeks.

I hope Chance is having a good time doing whatever.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Checking in on and praying for Chance!!


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Chance

How ya doin'?


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Things have been great with Chance. Went we to the park and played all week, the weather was nice!! It was so fun. He chased the ducks into the water and waded around in the shallow end. He is ready to jump in all the way. We went for a walk today and got caught in a downpour. He loved it, I was soaked. He is eating like crazy and loving life. He got some new squeeky toys this weekend at Petsmart and a bone with peanut butter inside, which he loves. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, he is doing great!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Chance is doing well and that he's been having lots of fun and treats! Sending good thoughts and prayers for him and hope that he's enjoying his new toys


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Sunday Nap with his New Toys!!! Guess he is tired of watching March Madness Basketball on TV. Such a Lover!


----------



## coppers-mom

Chance Benjamin said:


> Funny story, one time I was out of town and Chance stayed with my best friend and her family. She actually called the cops and reported him missing (small town). Later called me and told me the whole story but he was hiding in her bathtub the whole time!!! Oh, Chancey!


:bowrofl:
Way to go Chance. Keep making life interesting for those around you.:dblthumb2
I must agree that Basketball is a snoozer.:curtain:: His nap pose is adorable.:smooch:


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Just seeing this thread now...Chance is adorable! Love all your pictures. Praying for many, many more days of play and cuddles for Chance. Love your bathtub story!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey Chancy boy, you look wonderful and according to the update you have a lots of fun too. And your birthday is coming soon. All good news. Your mom is taking such a good care of her boy. I am praying for you and sending a lots of hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Chance

You are SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Took the drive down to Columbus (3hrs) today for Chance's week 9 chemo treatment. Chance doesn't like car rides, even though he driven coast to coast with me more than once. We only go down to Columbus for the doxorubicin treatment because of the special administration it requires. This is Chance's 2nd time having this drug and last time he was in the hospital for the weekend so we are hoping that, that doesn't happen again. The DRs gave him a lower dose and sent him home with antibotics to help him fight off infections. I actually asked today if there is anyway to save money on the prescriptions that they give me. They wrote me a prescription for Tramadol that I can fill at Walmart using the generic. Helps saves some money for this costly treatment. I guess if you don't ask they just assume you have the money to spend extra no problem. Chance is doing great so far! Came home and was starving. Ate like a Champ played with his toys, but I made him lay down and rest for the night because I don't want him to get himself upset. Chance always acts like nothing is wrong even if he doesn't feel well, such a tough guy for mom! Still in remission and looking great! Everyone that meets Chance has no idea that he has cancer. They are surprised because he is so friendly, lively, and lovable. We are blessed to be able to spend time together. Mom and Chance's day together, we are both tired from the drive and will be going to bed early


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing thoughts and prayers. I hope there is no side effect and wish you both peaceful night and good days to come.


----------



## dborgers

Happy to read the good report.  Loved the pics. He's a doll of a boy. Go Chance!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Last night Chance was having a reaction to his Chemo throughout the night. Scared me because my husband is out of town and I have to work in the morning no matter what because I have been spending so many days off with Chance. He was panting heavily so I became a Dr. as much as I could. I checked his gums and they were full of color, and tried to feel his heart. I decided to give him Baytril which is his antibotic he gets once a day after this treatment, I just gave him a dose of that instead of waiting until the morning, 3am. He kept waking me up with licks and pawing at me, Abnormal..because Chance only does then when he needs help because he doesn't feel right. Which like I've said before Chance is tough so when he actually acts sick, I know he is really sick. 5 am no improvements but if I rubbed him and hummed he would stop panting and relax. Finally got ready for work and miracle Chance is back to normal! Ready for breakfast and a morning walk. I was nervous for work but not too bad because he was back to himself. Came home at 5pm and he was ready to play and go out. A person just gets so paranoid when you know how critical cancer can be/and get at any time. Plus he had that bad reaction last time to the doxorubicin i was hoping not again. Glad our prayers last night worked and today Chance is back to the same old. He played outside with our neighbors Golden/Lab mix..6months old, Chance doesn't want a sibling though, he loves being the only one. Hoping for a great week this and next...we are getting close to his birthday week! We are ready for some fun in the sun this weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Glad he's feeling better. It's so worrying when they don't feel well during chemo, isn't it?

Which drug did Chance get in chemo this time? 

BTW, I found this page with loads of dogs who went through lymphoma and the MW 6 month chemotherapy protocol. Very encouraging. So is Meggie's story (Main Page here: Right side top "Lymphoma" thread). She lived 2 1/2 years with T-cell (the rarer lymphoma with very short prognosis) and passed essentially from old age, not the cancer. 

Very inspiring and hope lifting. "Satchi", for instance, was diagnosed with Stage Vb T-cell Lymphoma - the worst kind (as opposed to B-Cell, the most common), and at the latest stage. Nothing is impossible. IMO, like you're doing, making sure they have fun is the best thing we can do for them .. and us. 

The National Canine Cancer Foundation - Survivor Stories


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry you had tough time last night. I am glad he bounced back before you left for work and was fine when you came back. Sending my prayers for peaceful night and better days, and hugs to sweet Chance.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Danny,

The week 9 for us chemo is the doxorubicin treatment. This is the one Chance has problems with last time. Hopefully since I have him on antibotics (Baytril) that he will go through this with flying colors. I am counting down the days until he is done with his treatment. I will check out those pages you recommended. Thanks!


----------



## dborgers

Has your vet suggested pretreating Chance with Cerenia? Andy had a bad reaction to Doxorubicin too. Our first onco was a disaster and never suggested it. Our regular vet did. Doxo's a nasty drug. For the 2nd treatment we got him on Cerenia (half a pill the day before, day of, and day after). He's done OK since. The other one he had an allergic reaction to (even worse) was the Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide).


----------



## Chance Benjamin

The vets actually give Chance a shot usually before treatment and then sends me home with pills of Cerenia for 4 additional days. I really think the baytril is the key to keeping his immunity up so that he doesn't get any infections. It seems to help keep all of his counts normal. blood cells, liver enzymes, etc. Luckily Chance hasn't had any problems with the others. I am so excited though that from here out through the protocol that it is every other week instead of every week. We will be excited when we get to week 25!


----------



## dborgers

Your vet is a lot more on the ball than our first oncologist. Andy nearly died from allergic reactions to Cytoxan, She blamed his 9 lb, one week weight loss on the scale (among many other egregiously neglectful things). Luckily, we're in much better hands now and Andy's been doing well with only little bumps in the road from time to time.


----------



## Nath

Everyday is a blessing. Keep enjoying your company with each other.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance has been doing great!!! We went to petsmart looking for birthday things, nothing really there for birthday. I went to party city and found a ton of stuff! Obviously it's a doggie themed birthday. I think it's harder to plan then a person's birthday party. Chance has never had a huge one like this before only with just us. He has 12 dogs attending and around 30 people! I bought doggie bags for the dogs which Chance and I have been putting together with tennis balls, treats, etc for his friends/family. I am getting the humans food/cake as well but I looked up special dog cake recipes for Chance and the gang. I think I am just going to make them cupcakes, one each. Plus i'll just buy the dog icecream at the store. I'm not betty crocker by any means so I might do a practice round this weekend to see how they turn out. I'm sure Chance won't mind taste testing them. His party is on the 7th at a dog park. We are going to grill out for the humans and just play around with the dogs. I will definitely be taking a lot of pics and uploading them to share! Feel free to share any recipes that I might use or ideas for the party. It's a 1-3 hour party and I'm sure Chance will be tuckered out from everyone's attention. At dog parks Chance really goes to play with the Humans rather than the dogs Always thinks everyone is there for him, least at his party they will be!


----------



## dborgers

That sounds like a blast for Chance!! 

Here's a whole page of recipes:

Homemade Dog Treat Recipes!

_I might do a practice round this weekend to see how they turn out. I'm sure Chance won't mind taste testing them._

No doubt LOL


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Thanks for the recipes!! Tons of ideas! I'm thinking the pupcakes sound good! Chance thinks everything sounds good.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Practicing baking sounds gooood, Chance will love it. Go for it! So excited for upcoming big birthday party. We require a lot of pictures. Hugs to Chance.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I am so happy to read that Chance is doing good and that you are having a Birthday Party for him!!


----------



## PrincessDi

So happy to read that Chance is doing well! PLEASE, lot's of pix of his party!! I'm so glad that things are so well that you have this happy milestone to look forward to celebrate.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Today we went for a long walk. We walked to an outdoor hot dog and ice cream stand. Even though it was super cold for mom and dad (hat and gloves), Chance loves the cold. He was so excited to have a plain hotdog and small cup of icecream. Mom hardly ever lets me have people food, he must have been in heaven. We walked back home and he was ready for a nap. We got all the doggie favors for his friends for his bday party so I started putting those together. He helped me feed the ducks in the pond but really he wanted to jump in and swim after them. Good day even though it was cold, but tomorrow it's suppose to be back up to 70. We are just hoping next weekend is great outside, cold doesn't bother us just rain. Tuesday is his next appt. Having fun each day together. He is becoming more of a cuddler each day. I think because I let him get away with more....laying on the couch, bed, etc. It's been less than a year that he has actually slept on the bed, now he takes up the whole thing. We have a king but when I wake up in the morning Chance is sprawled out on half the bed and pushed me to the side. He is such a goofball and always makes me laugh


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad all three of you enjoyed today. I know how precious these days are. Sending hugs and kisses to sweet Chance, the cuddle bug. Praying for wonderful days to come.


----------



## dborgers

* #63 (permalink) 

*Sounds like Chance had a really fun day. Ah, the bed. Well, whattya gonna do? LOL


----------



## Chance Benjamin

The Birthday Boy!!! Chance has Eeyore's personality. He will do whatever you want. Wear whatever you want, sit there during his baths, grooming, doc appts, even when they miss his vein and mom starts getting mad he doesn't seem to mind. In winnie the poo, eeyore was asked if he wanted to be pushed on a swing. Eeyore said, No..but go ahead anyways. That's Chance. Not that he really want to dress up like a reindeer, or wear hats, but he does it anyways! Happy Birthday Chance! Not too big surprises today, just a normal fun walk...and play time at the dog park. He will be in for some fun this weekend, and it's suppose to be nice!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Birthday Chance boy. Best wishes for many, many happy birthdays to come. All the best to you and your family. God bless you all.


----------



## dborgers

Happy Birthday, Chance!! You're a handsome boy and lucky to have such a great mom and dad.

Have fun at your party (We know you will)


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday Chance!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

Oh, I am praying for your boy. I hope that he responds well to his treatment!


----------



## AtticusJordie

Happiest of birthdays, Chance! We wish you have many many more with your family!

God Bless!

SJ


----------



## SandyK

Happy Birthday Chance!!! Glad you had a great day celebrating!!


----------



## dborgers

For Chance's party:


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

*Chance: 

:drummer::artydudeHave a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
You are very LOVED!!arty:arty:

Just love this picture of Chance!!!*:drummer:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Chance Benjamin said:


> The Birthday Boy!!! Chance has Eeyore's personality. He will do whatever you want. Wear whatever you want, sit there during his baths, grooming, doc appts, even when they miss his vein and mom starts getting mad he doesn't seem to mind. In winnie the poo, eeyore was asked if he wanted to be pushed on a swing. Eeyore said, No..but go ahead anyways. That's Chance. Not that he really want to dress up like a reindeer, or wear hats, but he does it anyways! Happy Birthday Chance! Not too big surprises today, just a normal fun walk...and play time at the dog park. He will be in for some fun this weekend, and it's suppose to be nice!


What you said about Chance reminded me so much on my Buddy, same gentle soul, true golden personality. And when I first read I could not comment but I may say now, in summer time when was warm he used to go in bath tube to cool off there. And as a puppy he was scared of vacuum so somebody always had to be with him and hug him.
Sending a lots of hugs and kisses to sweet Chance boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I just love Chance's pictures-he looks as sweet as your description of him!
God Bless Chance-Happy Birthday!!:wave::wave:


----------



## PrincessDi

Happy Birthday Chance!! I'm so glad that your boy is in for some SERIOUS fun this weekend!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!! We are getting excited! Tuesday Chance went in for week 11 vincristine chemo treatment. He is doing great still, he is still refusing to eat his veggies though. Chance will pick through his bowl and eat out all the chicken and leave the veggies, clever! Doesn't refuse any treats! He had some frosty paws icecream last night, gone in a minute...looked at me to give him my icecream as well, I didn't Tomorrow he goes to the groomer's. If you notice his coat isn't really too long right now, not getting it shorter but cleaning up the paws and I want to see if they can try to blend in his hair on all his legs from where they shave for his treatments. All fours have missing spots and we just want them to be less apparent. He is still the most handsome boy ever!!! At the vet one of the tech said the whole place only stops for a few different animals and Chance is one of them. I notice when the door opens and workers walk by they will be like is that Chance, Oh how's he doing...can I see him? He even got some treats to bring home with him from the techs for his birthday. Dental veggie treats and he LOVE that! Everyone always falls in love when they meet Chance, he is such a special dog. Tough guy too, doing great and loving life!! Thanks for all prayers and good thoughts our way, they are working!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> For Chance's party:
> 
> Cute Dogs Bark the "Happy Birthday" Song - YouTube


This was so cute!!! We loved it! Thanks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Getting ready for big party? Looking forward to see a lots of pictures, maybe some videos. Have a fun sweet boy, you well deserved it.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Can't wait for more pics of Chance!!
Glad he loved the Frosty Paws-my dogs do, too!!
I can see why everyone loves Chance!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

So I have NEVER baked anything from scratch, yikes, yes I said it. My 30 years I am slowly becoming domestic...we don't have kids yet though. That is why Chance gets everything. Here are some things for his party, made the pupcakes/cake all by myself. LOL Chance's party favors for the other pups, and what I used for a cheese grater when I realized I never had one! Chance is on his way home from the groomers and he gets to try them out first!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You made a beautiful pawcake. Looking forward to see Chance best look for the party.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Blue frosting on his lips!! They made a bandana that says Chance at the Groomers!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Awesome look. Let's get the party started.


----------



## hubbub

Uh, where's our invitation??? Everything looks great! 

Don't worry about being slow to cooking - I was kept out of the kitchen too as a child and only learned to make a few things once out of the house, but I have recently been making an effort to learn to cook more things - so, you aren't the only one


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Here is Chance's first video...now that I am learning how to post them..more to come. Chance home from the Groomers, being a goof. He is playing with his stuff animal who is also named Chance. Loves to squeak his toys.


Chance home from the Groomers - YouTube


----------



## HolDaisy

Certainly looks like it's going to be a great party! Bless him with his personalised bandana from the groomers, he looks beautiful!


----------



## dborgers

I loved Chance's cake and video. He sure loves his dog! What a fun day his party will be


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love the video. Chance looks great and sure he loves his new toy.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I loved Chance's video-you did a GOOD JOB!!
HE looks so CLEAN!!


----------



## hubbub

Love the post groom video  I love it when they shake their stuffies!


----------



## dborgers

Happy Birthday for all of us  Enjoy the coolest dog party in the world today!


----------



## hubbub

Happy 9th Birthday Chance!!! We wish you health and happiness, surrounded by those you love and who love you 

I hope you have a WONDERFUL party with all your friends!!!

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Chance

I hope you have the happiest Birthday party ever!!!:wave::You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy Birthday Chance!!! Hope you have a wonderful day filled with all your favorite things!!

Can't wait to see pictures of your party!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Positive for today, Chance is full of energy!! Negative this morning he has diarrhea.
It could be two things, first he just finished his antibotics 2 days ago so it might be out of his system and his body is adjusting, or second the pupcakes got him Diarrhea doesn't seem to bother him, it's just an annoyance for him, because when he has to go, he has to go now...lucky for me he lets me know. We will be outside all day though so let the fun begin!!


----------



## dborgers

I'm smiling right now thinking about Chance's amazing birthday party. Bet he's having the time of his life.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I hope that you and Chance have the most magical day!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance had a great day!!! Here is a few pics to give everyone an idea of how great it was!!! We had 16 doggies show up and 40+ humans...more than my bday party last year! We see who's loved. My camera completly crashed halfway through so I don't have any of him and his presents. I will upload an album when I get all the photos from family and friends. Here is a link to is Birthday SONG! 





 

















Here is the group:


----------



## hubbub

Looks like you all had a wonderful day! It's amazing how much love they not only give us, but also bring into our lives.


----------



## dborgers

The video was great. Aw, what a great day for him


----------



## HolDaisy

Adorable video! Looks like Chance had such a great party, you did it lovely for him


----------



## goldencontriever3

Great video! It sure looks like Chance enjoyed his party!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It was gorgeous party for gorgeous boy. It made my day, now I can go to bed smiling. Best wishes for many, many birthday parties like today's for sweet Chance. Sending hugs to tired B-day boy.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Birthday Chance. What a great party.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Here are some more photos:

KODAK Gallery | Photo Merchandise


----------



## Chance Benjamin




----------



## Chance Benjamin




----------



## PrincessDi

Awe!! What a beautiful smile!! Happy Birthday Chance!! These pictures of your beautiful boy, makes me smile too!! Wishing you many more birthdays filled with all the things that you love!!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Chance looks quite at his leisure - guests all there to celebrate HIM  

I'm glad the weather was nice for you all and also hope his tummy has settled a bit. :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

Great pics! Looks like you all had a wonderful party for Chance and a good time was had by all.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thanks for sharing the party pictures! Chance is a handsome boy and looks like he had a great time at the party. Give your handsome boy a big birthday hug from us!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful photos. I wish I have so many friends, maybe if I am friend with Chance all his doggy friends will be my friends too. I really enjoyed looking at pictures. I am so glad everything was so perfect.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance says Thanks for all the Birthday wishes and Hugs!! He definitely feels LOVED!


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Those are ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS OF CHANCE!!!
Love his birthday hat, too!
Looks like he enjoyed some Frosty Paws!!!


----------



## SandyK

Great birthday pics!!! Looks like everyone had a great time. That last picture you posted....love it. I just wanted to kiss that handsome boy!!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

SandyK said:


> Great birthday pics!!! Looks like everyone had a great time. That last picture you posted....love it. I just wanted to kiss that handsome boy!!!


 
I'll give him extra for you!! He has the "Aw Mom, stop it already" because I have to just squeeze and kiss him all the time, because he is so cute and cuddley!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is never too much love and hugs for cuddle bug like Chance, a few more on the way.


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Chance. Have a good time today, buddy


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Yesterday we went for a long walk as we will do today. Chance is doing great. This is an off chemo week. He is back to eating anything including veggies Had a frosty paws for dessert last night, and enjoy all his new toys! Thanks for all the great thoughts, he is doing well!


----------



## dborgers

Chance Benjamin said:


> Yesterday we went for a long walk as we will do today. Chance is doing great. This is an off chemo week. He is back to eating anything including veggies Had a frosty paws for dessert last night, and enjoy all his new toys! Thanks for all the great thoughts, he is doing well!


 That's what it's all about, isn't it? Thanks for putting a smile on my face. 

Continued great days for you and Chance


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*



Chance Benjamin said:


> Yesterday we went for a long walk as we will do today. Chance is doing great. This is an off chemo week. He is back to eating anything including veggies Had a frosty paws for dessert last night, and enjoy all his new toys! Thanks for all the great thoughts, he is doing well!



I am so glad to read this about Chance! I am praying for him!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely put a smile on my face as well!! So glad that Chance is eating well and enjoying the things that he loves!! Prayers continued!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This thread is pleasure to read, hugs and kisses to sweet Chance.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying Chance is having another great walk!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

So wonderful to read, that Chance is doing well!!:smooch: Loved the video and his Birthday cake!! Such a Sweetheart!


----------



## maggsd

Glad to hear Chance is enjoying life, prayers offered for you both x


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I was recently thinking that I need to get a doctor's note that says something about how Chance helps calm me down and gives emotional support. First of all, it's true..Second, I could just take him anywhere with me  Win, Win!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

When you have strong bond with your dog, then it goes both ways, he feels good and you are good too. If you are upset he can pick up your feeling and act same way. Happy to read all is good. Hugs and kisses to Chance.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

This weekend, though rainy has been full of playtime. Chance has been panting a lot lately and the last two nights his has got off the bed, which is abnormal. This morning he had just a touch of diarrhea, so I took his temp. His temp is normal and he is eating fine I guess I am just a little worried. He goes in for chemo on Tuesday so as of now I am just going to wait until then. It has been a little hotter in the house this weekend and today it is suppose to get up to 80 and rainy so maybe that's all.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Glad that Chance had playtime. I would get him checked out at the vet tomorrow, to be on the safe side!!


----------



## hubbub

Chance Benjamin said:


> Chance has been panting a lot lately and the last two nights his has got off the bed, which is abnormal....It has been a little hotter in the house this weekend and today it is suppose to get up to 80 and rainy so maybe that's all.


Hannah has been more restless over the last week and also not sleeping on her bed like normal. I felt like the temperature in the house was ok, but discovered her 2 nights ago sleeping next to the return vent. I had to turn the a/c down to 68 to get it to come on, but shortly after "the big chill" her panting calmed and she slept deeply. Meanwhile, I had to get an extra blanket for the bed! :


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope he is feeling better. It must be the weather issue. Sending prayers and hugs to Chance.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

hubbub said:


> Hannah has been more restless over the last week and also not sleeping on her bed like normal. I felt like the temperature in the house was ok, but discovered her 2 nights ago sleeping next to the return vent. I had to turn the a/c down to 68 to get it to come on, but shortly after "the big chill" her panting calmed and she slept deeply. Meanwhile, I had to get an extra blanket for the bed! :


 
I put a fan in our window because it still gets cold at night, hopefully tonight it will cool way down with the window fan. I am sweating myself a little so I could imagine how Chance feels. The weather here is so weird one day 40s today 80..so we are hot and cold. I am going to try to keep him cool tonight...as well as bump up his appt to tomorrow if my vet is in.


----------



## hubbub

Chance Benjamin said:


> I put a fan in our window because it still gets cold at night, hopefully tonight it will cool way down with the window fan. I am sweating myself a little so I could imagine how Chance feels. The weather here is so weird one day 40s today 80..so we are hot and cold. I am going to try to keep him cool tonight...as well as bump up his appt to tomorrow if my vet is in.


We're having the same sort of weather. Last week we were battling over a/c in the am and heat at night. :no: I hope the fan helps and you all have a restful night


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope you have a peaceful night and Chance has a good sleep.


----------



## dborgers

Is Chance still on Prednisone? Andy got off it during (week ?) of his MW protocol according to schedule, but had to resume it a couple weeks ago when Dr. Wang thought he came out of remission. I noticed he's been panting more since resuming it. 

As far as temps go, when it gets above 68 inside he pants more. We had to have an extra AC vent installed in the bedroom the year we got him because he laid on top of the one on my side of the bed. He'll hog any AC vent when there's cold air blowing out of it. LOL

Glad you guys are having a good time


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

HOPING that everything goes well at vet today for Chance.


----------



## maggsd

Chance Benjamin said:


> I was recently thinking that I need to get a doctor's note that says something about how Chance helps calm me down and gives emotional support. First of all, it's true..Second, I could just take him anywhere with me  Win, Win!!


What a fantastic idea that would be for everyone. Hope Chance does well today and that your weather sorts itself out !! Its heartwarming to hear he is continuing to do well.

Over here (in the UK) the temperature has been dropping to below freezing. I've actually been rather cold at nights, could have done with my boys to keep me warm, but I'm sure they are too busy enjoying themselves at the Bridge x


----------



## dborgers

<i>I was recently thinking that I need to get a doctor's note that says something about how Chance helps calm me down and gives emotional support. First of all, it's true..Second, I could just take him anywhere with me  Win, Win!!</i>

Ha ha.Reminds of of the time I had my first golden, Buddy, in the car. My FIL had left his "old people's sunglasses" and cane in our car. Buddy had his harness on. One thought led to another, so I walked him into Kroger like my seeing eye dog. The cashier was amazed I could tell the difference between bill denominations just by feel LOL


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> <i>I was recently thinking that I need to get a doctor's note that says something about how Chance helps calm me down and gives emotional support. First of all, it's true..Second, I could just take him anywhere with me  Win, Win!!</i>
> 
> Ha ha.Reminds of of the time I had my first golden, Buddy, in the car. My FIL had left his "old people's sunglasses" and cane in our car. Buddy had his harness on. One thought led to another, so I walked him into Kroger like my seeing eye dog. The cashier was amazed I could tell the difference between bill denominations just by feel LOL


 
What a funny story!!! I love it!

Chance has been doing great, the panting went away with cooler temps as well as his diarrhea. I had to wait until today for his chemo and to bring him in because his Doctor wasn't in yesterday. We are going in today for his treatment. I am going to ask about some more lumps I feel but Chance has the fatty tissues all over so hopefully it's just me being paranoid about the lumps. I will update after his visit.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> Is Chance still on Prednisone? Andy got off it during (week ?) of


Chance was only given Prednisone his first treatment and then he had a bad reaction and so they discontinued it. I am so glad that they did hearing all the stories about it.


----------



## dborgers

I've been checking Andy all over every day for lumps too. I found a couple in his chest the week I fired his former oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of BluePearl in Brentwood, TN, who wrote me a nasty email after I asked her to "please respond this time" since she hadn't returned calls or emails previously when he was seriously sick from a reaction to cyclophosphamide). The lumps were fatty tissue. Better safe than sorry.

I'm glad Chance is having a good time, and the chemo is doing what it's supposed to do: give him quality of life and more time. Give him a scratch behind the ears from us


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Scratches for Chance He had a great checkup, his levels overall were the best they have ever been! I just gave him 2 cerenia and in an hour he will get his cyclophosphamide. He has not had any problems with this drug so hopefully we continue this way. The lumps were fatty tissues. The doc told me to watch one of them just to make sure it doesn't get bigger. He thinks I notice more of them because of Chance's weight loss. Last year he did weigh 115lbs. I knew I wanted to make sure he was around for awhile so I put him on a diet and we swam all summer. When he was diagnosed he was at 97lbs, today he weighed in at 90lbs. So with all the weight loss, which is good for him anyways, the doc thinks the fatty tissues are just more noticeable. I will still keep up on anything different I notice. I know almost every little thing with Chance now, before I didn't pay too much attention. His diarrhea went away yesterday, so he must have just been a little hot and irritated...as I was myself. We pray for continued great results from such a strong boy!!! Thanks again for all thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## dborgers

Happy for his good report! Thanks for the update


----------



## hubbub

great report overall! We've noticed more lumps and bumps since Hannah's weight loss too


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I am very happy for Chance's good report!
PLEASE GIVE HIM some big kisses and hugs from me!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very thrilled for you that Chance is doing well!! Pray that he continues to feel well and be able to enjoy his life for much more time to come!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So glad everything goes well and report was great. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

After dinner last night and his chemo pills Chance slept from dinner until I woke him out to go out. Then snored all night long! Today we went to a small dogpark in our complex, so Chance and I went down there even though no other doggies were there. I threw the ball he went after it and left it down the hill. Somedays he wants to play fetch other days not so much. I brought a book because I figured he would want to walk around and smell everything, nope not without mom. I had to walk all around and smell everything with him otherwise he would just sit at my feet. I didn't mind makes me feel even more loved! Finally he was tired and laid down in the shade so I knew it was time to head back home. He is gobbling all his food, no side effects, doing great. Had a frosty paws again tonight. He sat on his bed and was eating old crumbs off it like I am starving him. I asked him what he was doing he just stared at me like "What?"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I have to quote this, it goes perfectly with you and Chance today.

“Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring - it was peace.” ― Milan Kundera 

Sending hugs and belly rubs to sweet Chance.


----------



## dborgers

Ha ha ha on the crumbs! Glad Chance is enjoying every day. I think just being near us is as rewarding to them as anything else we might do.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I have to quote this, it goes perfectly with you and Chance today.
> 
> “Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring - it was peace.” ― Milan Kundera
> 
> Sending hugs and belly rubs to sweet Chance.


That is such a great quote!! Definitely fitting for our days together! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dborgers

Hi, Chance

Have fun this weekend, buddy!

Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Have a nice weekend with your family Chance boy.


----------



## *Laura*

Hey Chance have a good weekend...enjoy those treats


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Hoping you have a wonderful weekend, Chance!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hey guys Chance here :wavey:, thanks for all the weekend wishes. It is off to a great start as mom and I went for a walk in the park. I got to chase squirrels and ducks! We even found the smallest turtle we both have ever seen in nature. It was the size of a half dollar, and I sniffed it out and made it flip over on its backIt looked like a pet turtle someone brought to the pond, we weren't sure what to think of it, or if it needed help. I kept mom up last night because my tummy hurt and I had to go out a couple of times:yuck: I am having a little diarrhea side effect but still a hearty appetite. It doesn't bother me other than going outside more frequently. Going to take a nap from the walk, when I wake up maybe I'll get a beganstrip or something:yummy: Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey Chance boy, you have a good eye to notice such a small turtle. I hope your tummy stops hurting very, very soon so you can enjoy your nap and give your mom a chance to rest too. Keep us posted with all your weekend adventures, you are some kind of a discoverer or something.


----------



## dborgers

Glad to hear you're having fun, Chance. Maybe your mom can give you some canned pumpkin and an Immodium AD tablet to help settle your tummy and GI tract.

Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Chance

Praying for you and hoping your tummy is feeling better soon!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> Glad to hear you're having fun, Chance. Maybe your mom can give you some canned pumpkin and an Immodium AD tablet to help settle your tummy and GI tract.
> 
> Andy


I've never tried canned pumpkin...I will get some at the store later. Thanks!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read about you and your mom having fun!! Sorry your tummy hurts...I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## hubbub

Chance Benjamin said:


> Hey guys Chance here :wavey:, thanks for all the weekend wishes. It is off to a great start as mom and I went for a walk in the park. I got to chase squirrels and ducks! We even found the smallest turtle we both have ever seen in nature. It was the size of a half dollar, and I sniffed it out and made it flip over on its backIt looked like a pet turtle someone brought to the pond, we weren't sure what to think of it, or if it needed help. I kept mom up last night because my tummy hurt and I had to go out a couple of times:yuck: I am having a little diarrhea side effect but still a hearty appetite. It doesn't bother me other than going outside more frequently. Going to take a nap from the walk, when I wake up maybe I'll get a beganstrip or something:yummy: Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Hi Chance! I'm sorry your tummy is upset. I second the suggestion of canned pumpkin or even psyllium husk to help bulk stuff up.  Hannah loved the pumpkin, but neither it nor the psyllium husk fixed things completely (nor did the rx-ed med). So she now gets a generic pepcid (famotidine) which helped resolve the gurling/burping/gas/upset stomach. 

I bet the turtle you saw was a baby. My friends have a lakehouse and their dog was always digging up turtle eggs as they were hatching and then bringing the poor turtles (still partially in their shell) back to the house. I think seeing a baby turtle is like finding a four leaf clover - if you aren't relishing all that life gives you, you're likely to overlook it because it's so small.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Unfortunately Chance's tummy never got better all weekend. We were constantly running outside. My vet is out on Monday so I would have to wait until today to even take him in. I tried different things over the weekend, pepto, canned pumpkin, etc...nothing worked. Yesterday morning he didn't want to even eat that's when I get worried. So I looked in my fridge and seen plain yogurt which I read could maybe soothe his belly so I put a couple of teaspoons on his chicken and carrots and he goobled it down. Gave it again to him at dinner time, gone. FINALLY, he slept through the night and this morning had regular stools!! Not sure if the yogurt helped or not but we are excited to be back to normal! Long walk in store later today and playtime with mom.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers, it must get better.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*



Chance Benjamin said:


> Unfortunately Chance's tummy never got better all weekend. We were constantly running outside. My vet is out on Monday so I would have to wait until today to even take him in. I tried different things over the weekend, pepto, canned pumpkin, etc...nothing worked. Yesterday morning he didn't want to even eat that's when I get worried. So I looked in my fridge and seen plain yogurt which I read could maybe soothe his belly so I put a couple of teaspoons on his chicken and carrots and he goobled it down. Gave it again to him at dinner time, gone. FINALLY, he slept through the night and this morning had regular stools!! Not sure if the yogurt helped or not but we are excited to be back to normal! Long walk in store later today and playtime with mom.


SO GLAD That the yogurt helped chance!! Are you still going to ask the vet?
Hope you have a nice long walk in the store and a good playtime!!


----------



## hubbub

I hope Chance's tummy stays settled. We all know how uncomfortable tummy aches are.


----------



## dborgers

Glad Chance's tummy settled down. It's always so unsettling when they don't feel well. Someone here suggested canned pumpkin to me a few months back. What a godsend this site is, so full of wonderful, helpful people.

I showed my wife all the pics and videos of Chance's birthday party. What a bash!! 

Have fun!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read Chance's tummy ache is better!! I hope you both enjoyed your walk.


----------



## dborgers

Restoration of normal GI tract function usually takes 24-48 hours. Nothing solves diarrhea sooner than 24 hours. Diarrhea is sitting there in the intestines and doesn't forms into solid stools. It just has to come out before normal stools find their way out.

We keep some Metronidazole 500mg tabs (RX) on hand as a last resort for diarrhea when canned pumpkin and Immodium AD don't work after a day or two.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Checking in on Chance!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance is doing great!! Everything is back on track. His energy is up and he is acting like a pup. We went outside last night for a walk and there was a little dog out there and he was bent over with his butt up in the air like a little pup ready to play....filled my heart with joy. Today we went to the park and walked around the pond..He just looks at me like am I allowed to jump in yet?? Can't wait for it to get warmer. We seen a beautiful white duck and as we walked over she left and Chance sniffed out her eggs she was sitting on. I didn't let him touch them but it was kind of cool to see. Here he is taking a rest today and taking in the scenery


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Karen519 said:


> Are you still going to ask the vet?


I am not going to ask the vet until his next visit which is on Tuesday. I do need to get some rx pills incase it does go on longer than it should next time. I was out of pills and it was the weekend, so I need to make sure I have them. So glad he is feeling better now. He just went over and got a toy and wouldn't stop squeaking it, he is def feeling better.


----------



## PrincessDi

Makes my heart smile to read that Chance is now doing well! Keeping you all in our thoughts that he continues to do well and enjoy the things he loves!


----------



## dborgers

What a nice picture of Chance. So happy he's happy and well. These are the days we hope they have. Here's to warmer weather and splashing around


----------



## hubbub

It's amazing that even the duck knew Chance would be gentle and respectful - wonderful boy


----------



## dborgers

Have a great weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Chance. Hope you're having a lot of fun, buddy!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

We are still having a ton of fun, today it got up in the 80s but I had to work all day. Then when I did get home I have a paper due, so poor Chancey has to wait until tomorrow but I am going to take him for a swim...I'm pretty sure the water will be warm enough for him. He had his Chemo yesterday..vincristine..he did great and everything checked out great! He is starting to eat at his paws but that is just from his allergies. If he gets worse I will have to ask the vet if I can give him some meds for that with everything else he is taking. I watched my Godson this weekend at his house and he was snuggling with Chance on the couch. Just enjoying every bit we get!


----------



## dborgers

So glad to read about the good days Chance is having. Many, many more to ya


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy for you and Chance. I am glad he is doing so well, no side effects to chemo drug and everything is great. Hope you get a chance to take Chance swimming tomorrow.


----------



## hubbub

Glad to see Chance was able to get some loving this weekend!  Great picture


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that Chance is doing well. I can tell that he is such a love bug!! That picture just makes me want to hug and kiss on him! Hope he enjoys his swim!!


----------



## dborgers

We're so glad Chance continues to do well. Bet he's having fun at this very minute


----------



## dborgers

No news is good news  Glad it's warming up for ya, Chance. Have fun!


----------



## *Laura*

Hope you're feeling good Chance Have a good weekend


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying for Chance-hope you have a good weekend!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Chance I hope you are doing well and your mom is just to busy spending time with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Hoping you and Chance had a good weekend!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

We finally got to go swimming this weekend. I took Chance to my friend's boat. He hadn't been on a boat since he was little and I think he really didn't like it, about as much as he likes car-rides..not too much. Let him swim without his lifejacket for a bit then I put his jacket on him just incase he got tired, sometimes he will just float Well I was trying to pick him up by the handle of his jacket into the boat and the handle broke, Chance fell onto me and we both went in the water. I had all my clothes on, Chance just thought maybe I wanted to swim with him. My friends were under the boat doing something so no one watched my fall. I was laughing to myself and I think Chance chuckled a bit himself, LOL. Needless to say, Chance had fun!! Swimming is his favorite thing to do. It is suppose to be in the 80s this week we will definitely be going more often.

We've been in the process of moving and before the house we are moving to is ready we have been staying at my mom's (grandma's chance calls it) which I think this transition makes Chance a little extra tired because he is unfamiliar. To me he seems more tired than normal but when we are outside playing he is fine but as soon as we are inside he just goes to sleep (or pretends he is sleeping). We go this week to Columbus on Wednesday for week 17 Doxorubicin...so we are praying for a good checkup and no side effects. 

I found some puppy photos of Chance, I will soon post as soon as my scanner is out of storage....He was and still is so darn cute! Last weekend I ran my first half marathon and thought I was going to die myself. Chance and I stayed with some friends and he got to hang with 2 other dogs all weekend. So we have been traveling and visiting friends so I just think Chance not having his normal environment makes him a little tuckered out. I will post some photos soon and the report on Wednesday. Here is Chance who never wants to get out of the water!


----------



## hubbub

What a great shot of Chance enjoying the water! I'm so glad he had fun and that you got a "swim" in too  I've had a similar experience and it was really funny after I had a moment to realize I wasn't hurt. 

Hannah gets "uneasy" when her environment is disturbed, so I'm sure Chance is feeling the same way. The main thing is he's happy with his people and that's what's important 

Congratulations on the 1/2! That's wonderful!!


----------



## PrincessDi

What a sweet Boy!! He looks so happy swimming!! Wishing that sweet Chance has many more swims ahead!!


----------



## *Laura*

What a beautiful picture of Chance. I chuckled at your 'water story'. I'm sure Chance thought. 'yahoooy swim time with my most favorite person'. ......

Good luck Wed.


----------



## dborgers

Wonderful update and great picture. Great to see Chance doing what he loves. Didn't YOU feel better after your unplanned swim? LOL

Thanks for the update. Really good to read


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Chance. We're so happy you're having a good time. You looked really cool in the water. This summer is gonna be fun! 

Andy


----------



## hubbub

Chance - we hope you had a safe trip and appt and can rest when you get home


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The photo you posted of Chance swimming is really treasure. Sending prayers for good result at vet visit.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

*We got the worst news yesterday *​ 
*Prognosis:*
Unfortunately, based on Chance’s physical examination and the cytology of his lymph node aspirates, he is no longer in remission. As a result, we have elected to start a “rescue” protocol. There are many rescue protocols that areused, most with varying success. Response to rescue protocols is approximately 40-50%. However, when patients achieve remission, it is for approximately half of the length of their original remission. If Chance does not respond to the rescue protocol with Mitoxantrone, we can discuss starting another rescue protocol. Unfortunately, none of the rescue protocols are considered as effective as the CHOP protocol. The fact that Chance was unable to finish the CHOP protocol worsens his prognosis. However, we are happy that he is still feeling systemically ill and enjoying his swims!​

On our way home Chance enjoyed chicken nuggets and a fish sandwich...It was so good Chance got tatar sauce all over his ear he must have really got in there! No more veggies for Chance he will be eating whatever he wants from now on. He loves moist and meaty dog food so I am going to buy that for him today. Chance has been swimming a couple times already this week and will be going again today. I am going to buy a camera/video today so I can video his swim. My camera broke at his party and I haven't got a new one but it's a neccessity now. ​ 
I am devasted and sad that this is happening. I couldn't even believe it because Chance doesn't show any symptoms of being sick. Such a tough guy! Always strong for mom! He is a little tired in his back legs but he has had arthritis for over a year and that's how he has been when he is sore. Even though I have been taking him to chemo I didn't want to believe the cancer would be back. I thought for sure he would be in the 30% and live longer than the year, I was almost positive. The doctor had a really big talk with me and stated this is happening and you need to be prepared..."it's not today but we are concerned with the quality of life." Well Chance is swimming, eating, and loving life still so we are going to keep that going as long as we can! We are going to enjoy as much of the summer as possible!!​


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry, don't want to read this post, it cant be.
My prayers are with you. Hugs to sweet brave boy.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Some puppy pics..he loved the fridge. My first job was a high school teacher in Yuma, AZ at a border school. It was so hot Chance always wanted in the fridge. I would come home and open the fridge and let him in. One time I fell asleep and he was in there 45 minutes. When I opened it he still didn't want to come out...Another pic was camping in the Grand Canyon..it was cold:


----------



## Chance Benjamin

He was such a cute puppy!!! 2 months old.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so sorry, don't want to read this post, it cant be.
> My prayers are with you. Hugs to sweet brave boy.


I don't want to read or believe it either. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance swimming Tuesday May 15th and my mother's day flowers because I'm Chance's MOM!:


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so sad to read your news  We know how tough it is to see your best friend decline. Aslong as Chance is still enjoying life and having fun he's fighting against this, take it a day at a time and enjoy every second with him.

Your pictures of him are so beautiful, he's such a handsome boy! I especially love the photo of him in the fridge  it's priceless! Big hugs to Chance from the UK


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sad to read this news. Chance is such a sweet boy. It's so tough to go through this. Great pictures and looking forward to more


----------



## dborgers

Chance's Mom

I'm so sorry to read the report, but don't despair.

We went through the same thing about 6 weeks ago with Andy coming out of remission. You're about where we were then on the MW protocol. There are quite a few chemo drugs in the arsenal. Dr. Wang told us he still has Doxorubicin and Elspar doses to kick it back into remission. So far, Andy's been responding very well to the CCNU/Prednisone combo, which he'll keep up until they no longer work, then there are others she can throw at the cancer.

I went through this with my sister. Sometimes certain drugs would quit working and they'd shift gears and start on others. She lived 8 1/2 years with an initial 6 month prognosis.

Carpe Diem. The pictures are beautiful. We'll be praying for you two.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> Chance's Mom
> 
> We went through the same thing about 6 weeks ago with Andy coming out of remission. You're about where we were then on the MW protocol. There are quite a few chemo drugs in the arsenal. Dr. Wang told us he still has Doxorubicin and Elspar doses to kick it back into remission. So far, Andy's been responding very well to the CCNU/Prednisone combo, which he'll keep up until they no longer work, then there are others she can throw at the cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem. The pictures are beautiful. We'll be praying for you two.


If they say half the amount of time you first got if youre lucky then Andy is almost beating the odds I am hoping this new drug kicks it back into remission. They don't want to use the doxorubicin for Chance because that was the only drug he had a problem with..and the best drug in the MW protocol so if that didn't work then they needed something else. They didn't mention Elspar...but Chance had a reaction in the beginning to either elspar or the pred...we are starting the pred next week along with this because the benefits outweigh the risks. Chance's allergies are starting this week and he needs the pred for it plus it will be good for his treatment.

I am kinda shocked because it seemed as though Andy did have more ups and downs plus his ALC and everything whereas Chance seemed healthy...I thought maybe he would make it through the whole MW protocol. I noticed now that when I thought he was tuckered out it was the cancer taking a toll on him.


----------



## dborgers

> They don't want to use the doxorubicin for Chance because that was the only drug he had a problem with


What kind of problem? Did he recover in a couple days?

Cancer is such an unpredictable disease. Another drug or drug combo may work for a long while. We just never know ...

Someone told me long ago, while holding his hands as far up and down as they'll go (like holding a giant globe): "Keep your gratitude up here and your expectations down here". I had to learn that one kicking and screaming  It worked while going through my sister's cancer battle, and it's helping with Andy's situation too. 

*Serenity Prayer*

God, grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. 
Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time ...

I also have this taped to the bathroom mirror: the first line of M. Scott Peck's "The Road Less Traveled":

"Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'The Present' "

You guys have been and will relish every day together. Lots of people are praying for you guys


----------



## hubbub

you are are the forefront of our thoughts <<big hugs>>

I loved the puppy pictures of Chance  Hannah had the same blue bone name tag.


----------



## dborgers

I hope I wasn't sounding preachy in my earlier post. It's so hard when someone we love is sick and we realize their days are not infinite. What I was hoping to express is that the best we can do is savor every day and do what we can to ensure they have as many days as possible. 

I'm so sorry you got the news he's out of remission. The cancer will get its butt kicked back into remission


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sorry, I was just so upset when I read the post this morning. 

No more negative thoughts and feelings, how about that. We gonna fight this together, sending lost of love, hugs and prayers.

Those photos are beautiful, a fridge puppy.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Weekend was a great weekend. Friday Chance went with me to my co-ed softball games and sat in the dugout on a blanket. He is now our official mascot, they call him airbud, LOL. I don't even tie him up, it is really cute he just sits in the dugout and watches us on the field and when he sees us all coming in he greets everyone and gives hi-fives! We had pizza in between games and Chance got to eat a couple of crusts, he loved that. Saturday we went swimming at the lake. Sunday was my nephew's wedding, took Chance to the reception! He just laid around and got lots of pets. He was a little tired yesterday. I gave him one predisone to start it off, but will start with two today. Today he has went to the restroom 4xs! He is peeing a lot from the meds but 3 good poops! He was running around outside and chasing ducks so he must have some energy back. We are set to get a CBC on Wednesday to check how he is doing. I was a little nervous with the predisone but so far so good.

Finally got a camera/recorder...charged it up last night and will be taking it with me on our next swim. Will post a video next swim! Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> What kind of problem? Did he recover in a couple days?


First time he had a problem was when they gave him the elspar and predisone...they were not sure which one caused it but it kicked blood clots to his lungs and he was in the oxygen cage for a weekend. That's why he was on an aspirin regimen to keep that from happening. The doxorubicin...the first time he had it he will in the hospital 2 days later for the whole weekend. High fever so he was on antibotics and IV for 2 days...there then continued at home. The next time he got the dox they reduced the amount they gave to him and put him on the baytrill. It sucks not knowing what really was effective and what wasn't for the MW protocol. 

I am hoping in a few weeks when we go back in they tell us he kicked back into remission. :crossfing We never know this treatment could be more effective than the last. Each patient is different and it is a you never know thing.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sorry, I was just so upset when I read the post this morning.
> 
> No more negative thoughts and feelings, how about that. We gonna fight this together, sending lost of love, hugs and prayers.
> 
> Those photos are beautiful, a fridge puppy.


 
No problem, I felt the same way! Chance should have been born in Alaska not Arizona how much he loves the snow....but he does love swimming more than anything else so it's a toss-up!


----------



## dborgers

Happy to read about Chance's fantastic weekend. Yeah!! 



> We never know this treatment could be more effective than the last. Each patient is different and it is a 'you never know' thing.


Isn't that the truth? I mean, you read about some dogs who don't make it 2 months on MW, others who lived 2 years with Prednisone only. Cancer is such an unpredictable disease.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying for Chance and you.


----------



## hubbub

Thrilled to see that Chance had a good weekend! Fingers and toes crossed for the CBC :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad weekend was good. Sending more prayers for sweet Chance.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance's CBC went well today, no big drops in any of his levels. The predisone was started on Monday, he seems to be doing well on it. Last night was the fastest I seen him ever go down the steps since we've lived here. It's defintely a steroid and it makes him feel great. Today we went swimming, I got some great pics and a video to post! There were a few other dogs out there, then we stopped for a doggie delight ice cream from the local shop. Enjoying these great days! Thanks for all the prayers


----------



## hubbub

Great news on the CBC! Swimming and ice cream too  Sounds heavenly!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Looking forward to swimming video. I am so glad CBC was good. Prayers for more golden days.


----------



## dborgers

Great news on Chance's CBC  The pics and videos of him having fun will be a treat


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for your sweet Chance boy.


----------



## maggsd

Just catchin up on Chance & you of course. It was heartwarming to read your stories of Chance, and to see those cute pics. Looking forward to watching video. I think about all of you that are caring for poorly companions every day, as I still think about my beautiful Bridge boys & their sisters. 
I'm sending all my love to you both together with prayers, that you continue to have special moments with your sweet Chance. Please keep believing and have faith, your looking after him so wonderfully, and he you. XXX


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Chance. How you're doin'. I heard you've been swimming. Nice! Bet it's getting nice and warm now. Ahhhhhhhhh. Summertime. I hope you're feeling OK and having fun


----------



## hubbub

Was thinking the same thing! How you doing Chance?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Me too. Chance I hope you are having good time.


----------



## dborgers

Just letting you know we're thinking of you and Chance.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and Chance, hope you are doing well.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Chance!


----------



## dborgers

Checking in to see how Chance is doing. Hope everything's OK


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Thinking of you and Chance!


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Chance. How ya doin', buddy? Hope you're OK


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Chance and you. Sending positive vibes, prayers and hugs to sweet Chance.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hey Guys!

So sorry that I haven't really updated, I have had a lot going on. Chance went two weeks ago to Ohio State and he didn't respond to the first rescue protocol so they tried Lomustine this time. After two weeks I feel his lymphnodes getting bigger everywhere...so this protocol isn't working either. He didn't really eat a lot after the Lomustine for about a week. Had diarrhea for a week, didn't really go over too well. I go back next week to Ohio State but I am thinking that I am just going to see what else, but if he is not responding and I keep paying money for him not to respond and be sick I might as well let him just live it out. It's like he feels better without it but I know there has to be some benefits, maybe? This week he is doing great. Today I took him to the lake after work for a swim. He loved it, is eating again. He seems to do better when the chemo is out of his system though I know the cancer is growing and spreading. 

Unfortunately for Chance during this time his mom and dad are not together anymore and we have to stay with grandma. He seems not to mind too much because I take him everywhere with me. As long as mom's around he is happy. I haven't lived in my small town I grew up in 10 years so it's weird being back. We go to the park and watch my Godkids play t-ball, go to the local dogpark, always at the lake or on a boat...everyone in the town is getting to know Chance everywhere we go since it's not that big. He is a huge hit and everyone loves him of course! 

This is us just coming from watching the guys fish and catch some walley and catfish. Chance didn't know what to think when they were flopping around. Then we took the golfcart back from the boat to my friends parents lakehouse. Chance rode front seat and sat on my lap! Such a mama's boy!


----------



## dborgers

You said his lymph nodes 'feel better all over'. Did you mean 'bigger'?

Which was the first rescue protocol? Elspar? That's what they gave Andy when he came out of remission. Seemed to do the trick. Andy's doing Lomustine (60 mg every 3 weeks), Prednisone (20 mg a day), and Denamarin (to tabs a night) for his liver.

We will be praying OSU can get him back into a good remission.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for all troubles you two are going thru. But I love those smiles on your beautiful faces, keep that feeling of being happy in a moment. Prayers never stopped coming from my heart for Chance and you.


----------



## *Laura*

So glad to hear from you. Thank you for the update on Chance. We've been thinking about you and him


----------



## dborgers

Chance is on our prayer list. We're so hoping he responds well your next visit to OSU.


----------



## dborgers

Chance, we're thinking about ya, buddy. Glad to hear you're swimming and doing things you love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Chance. Love you sweet boy.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hey Guys,

We've been fighting and went back to Ohio State today for some more information. Chance has not been feeling well and his diarrhea started back up on Friday. He doesn't really eat much, when he doesn't I just give him what he will eat. He loved pizza this weekend. Here is his report:

Recommendations/Instructions:


*2) Cerenia (160mg tablets): 
*Give 1/2 tablet by mouth once a day.
​​*3) Tramadol (50mg tablets): *​*
*​*
*Give 1.5 to 2 tablets by mouth every 8 to 12 hours as needed for pain. This is an opioid-like pain medication. The most common side effects are sedation and constipation.
​​*4) Prednisone (20 mg tablets)*​*
*​*
*: DISCONTINUE
​​*5) Metronidazole (500mg tablets): *​*
*​*
*Give 1 and 1/2 tablets by mouth every 12 hours. This medication is to help decrease diarrhea.
​​*6) Dexamethasone (4mg tablets): *​*
*​*
*Give 6 tablets by mouth once a week on Wednesdays. This is a steroid in the same family as prednisone. Chance cannot receive this medication while also receiving prednisone.
​​*7) Hugs, kisses, spoiling rotten, pizza, ice cream, tennis balls, stuffed animals, and a trip to the pet store.*​

*Prognosis:*​​Unfortunately, Chance’s lymphoma has continued to progress. As discussed, the likelihood for further chemotherapy helping Chance is low -- while also having the risk of making him feel worse. Because of this, further therapy is not recommended for Chance. One way that may help Chance to feel better is changing his steroid to dexamethasone, as well as employing other palliative measures of antinausea and antidiarrheal medications. It is hard to predict for how long Chance’s quality of life can be maintained -- and things like his enjoyment of human delicacies (like pizza)
and being your shadow are objective ways to assess his quality of life. While the decision to say good-bye is never easy, humane euthanasia allows Chance to not suffer. ​

You have been blessed to share your heart and home with such a wonderful companion. Chance is a super handsome, ridiculously goofy Golden boy -- and we are so thankful that we have had the opportunity to know and love him. Thank you so much for trusting us with his care and sharing him with us. Chance, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.​ 
I received enough medicine for 10 days if needed. I know not to be selfish and in the next week when it's time we will say goodbye to each other until we meet again so sad...​​


----------



## Finn's Fan

What kind, caring and honest vets you have for your lovely Chance. I'm sorry that the possibility of treatment working seems to have ended. You and your beloved companion have fought the good fight, making memories to cherish always. Wishing you a peaceful heart as you and Chance spend quality time together in the next week. I'm so very sorry that the ****** C word has to be in anyone's vocabulary!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so, so, so sorry, no words good enough to describe how sorry I am. I wish I could be of any help. Sending healing vibes and prayers for a miracle to happen. Gentle hugs to you both, you never leave my thoughts.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry the news was not as I'd hoped. I agree that your vets were so kind and compassionate. Thank you for sharing the news although I cannot imagine how difficult it is. 

Chance is such a strong boy and obviously loves his mom so much. Your love and compassion for Chance during his journey is inspiring and courageous, truly speaking to your absolutely kind and pure character. 

I hope the time ahead is full of wonderful memories that you both store away. As we all need to remember, you and Chance should cherish the time you have and continue to support each other as you always have.


----------



## *Laura*

We have all grown to love Chance and I'm so saddened by your news. I know you will cherish the next coming days with Chance. What a difficult time for you. My heart goes out to you.....Hugs


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Chance


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you two too and sending healing vibes and prayers. Hugs to sweet Chance.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that you and your gorgeous boy are going through this  It does sound like you have a very kind vet indeed who genuinely loves and cares about Chance.

Just take it a day at a time, Chance knows how much he is loved. We are thinking of you and sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

My eyes filled with tears as I read the vet's report. He has had a wonderful life thanks to you, and continues to be blessed by your love and care. I'm sad beyond words the news wasn't better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers and hugs for Chance.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you. ...hugs


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you and Chance.


----------



## maggsd

I like so many others have tears in my eyes after reading Chance's vet report. I know the following few days will be bittersweet, but I truly believe you were both blessed to share your lives, and know the memories made will give you strength. My prayers and healing hugs are offered to you both for this special time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to let you know we're thinking of you and Chance. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you two and praying all time. Sending positive thoughts and hugs.


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you and Chance.


----------



## dborgers

We're thinking of you and Chance.


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers going out to you and Chance.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping Chance in my thoughts and prayers. Hug to sweet boy.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Chance


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers and hugs for Chance.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying for Chance!


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope all our prayers will reach Chance and help him feeling good with his mom.


----------



## dborgers

Chance's mom ... checking in on you to see how you're doing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love you Chance!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

So despite the vets report, Chance is still with us today Over the past weeks we have had tons of fun together. I got him a haircut because he was so hot a couple of weeks ago. This was him straight from the groomers on July 10th looking like a a handsome guy. We have been boating, swimming a ton, trips to the lake. Yesterday I went out of town for a 5k color run with friends and Chance's dad took him swimming. Today a bit ago I just noticed his left side of his face where his lymph nodes are is all swollen. Not sure what to do. Last week I asked if they wanted to see him for a check up and they said no just keep him comfortable and gave me pills. He is taking steroids once a week and still on tramadol. I guess I can take him in and see what they say about the swelling, but I know too well what they will say. He is actually doing great besides the swelling. His breathing has been heavy the past month but no more today than it has been. He is eating like crazy over the past month and still loves to be right beside me. I know I have been blessed with more time than I thought and we are still enjoying everyday. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers...sorry I have been so bad about updating.


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see an update! Chance looks like he's basking in your attention  I'm glad these days have been filled with good memories to tuck away - thank you for sharing them.

I'd probably phone the vet just to give them an update about the lymph nodes. 

Thank you again for the update - we think of you two regularly. (BTW, I'll be color running with friends later this year)


----------



## dborgers

> sorry I have been so bad about updating


NO apology required, and nothing at _all_ expected of you. This is your time with Chance. You two enjoying each other is _the_ important thing. My wife and I think about you two all the time. We're so glad you two are having so much fun. 

Chance looks really cute with his new doo  It's got to be nice and cool for him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Chance you are so beautiful. I am so happy to read that Chance is having good time. Sending healing thoughts and prayers. Take good care of Chance.


----------



## *Laura*

Chance sure does look happy and it's great to read about the fun you two are having together....enjoying every day, that's what it's all about.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to read that you and Chance have been having lots of fun and making special memories. He looks so handsome and so happy on that photo after his haircut. Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update on Chance!
Enjoy your time with your precious handsome furbaby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Chance and you. Sending my prayers and hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you two


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I took Chance to Ohio State for a check up so they could look at his left node under his chin that is growing. They really didn't have anything to say once again. So I asked one last time about options, because to me Chance seems like a fighter. They said clinical trials which if it was their dogs they wouldn't do it...me either. Last thing was the Elspar that they didn't want to give him when he first came out of remission because of potential side effects. Chance has only seen this drug once and was given it the first time he was sick...he was weak and was also given it with pred and the docs really had no clue why it threw a clot to his lungs...was it the elspar?? Well I said well if the worst that happens is what happened last time, (he was in an oxygen cage for a day) and that was when he was really weak, why not now while he is strong? Why not try it at least. So they ordered it because it is in high demand cross country and low supply. I have a place from Arizona shipping it to Ohio. So a month ago when they gave Chance less than a week to live I let him eat whatever he wanted. Needless to say he gained 10lbs in a month. 16lbs in 2 months, yikes! no wonder he is breathing heavier. He went from 90lbs to 106! that's my faught for not watching his diet as much as I usually do because he has always had a thyroid problem. What person or dog with cancer gains weight anyways?? The docs can tell me whatever they want but Chance wants to fight it out as much as he can...and he does have a high quality of life...so next week the Elspar should be in and we are going to give it a try. Could give him another month...who knows how long. Only time will tell.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Every time I see you posted my heart stops beating. I am so glad that Chance is a great fighter. And he even gained a weight. You are so lucky to have each other. It is good to give it a try to this new drug, you can always stop if it is not working out. You are in my thoughts and prayers all time. Hugs to my hero.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Chance isn't giving up, he's such a little fighter. It sounds worthwhile giving the drug another go and we'll all be praying for you that it helps him!


----------



## hubbub

Chance is absolutely a fighter, but remember so are YOU - a fighter and an advocate for his best interests! Keep up the good work


----------



## dborgers

We are SO in your corner, Chance's mom  Have you asked about the maintenance chemo Andy's doing? He had such bad reactions to other chemo drugs, but not the CeeNU/Prednisone/Denamarin combo, which seems to be keeping him in remission after he had a rescue dose of Elspar back in April.

You two are such fighters. Here's to you two kicking cancer's a**!!! We are praying for you both.


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see you and Chance are having lots of fun together!! Keep fighting...thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> We are SO in your corner, Chance's mom  Have you asked about the maintenance chemo Andy's doing? He had such bad reactions to other chemo drugs, but not the CeeNU/Prednisone/Denamarin combo, which seems to be keeping him in remission after he had a rescue dose of Elspar back in April.
> 
> You two are such fighters. Here's to you two kicking cancer's a**!!! We are praying for you both.


Chance did get that combo but didn't respond to it. Lets pray the Elspar does some wonders!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that Chance is hanging in there and fighting!
Hugs to your boy and good luck!


----------



## dborgers

Hey buddy. Hope you're swimming today and having fun - Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and Chance, sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

We went and got Elspar on Tuesday. Chance stopped eating Sunday night though and I was afraid things were going south. He got the shot and today is doing better. His left side lymphnode is HUGE and it impacts his breathing a bit...makes him sound like he is snoring. The Doc at Ohio State said he is in no way in respiratory distress though because when he rests he is at ease. They said the shot should make him improve over the next 48 hrs..which he has started eating little by little back and energy increasing. Still said to prepare myself for what's to come over the next few weeks. We are enjoying relaxing and hanging out. Here is Chance with his preferential treatment as we took him to the Hyatt,(thanks hotwire) and stayed on the 18th floor. It was fun and relaxing for all. Columbus, OH downtown...not too bad.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

We will be praying for Chance and for you. Chance gets the royal treatment and we know that he deserves it!!


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> We will be praying for Chance and for you. Chance gets the royal treatment and we know that he deserves it!!


Thanks for the update on Chance.  

I agree that Chance deserves the royal treatment - - I trust you both got room service  

BTW, when we have to stay overnight for appts at the university, I have to ask for the lowest available floor because Hannah is terrified of the elevator and we have to take the stairs. :doh: We know Chance is especially brave to ride to the 18th floor  <Big Hugs to you both>


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

For you and Chance, prayers never stopped. I am glad he reacted so fast and improved. Sending healing vibes and prayers for many more months you two to hug and enjoy. Hugs to Chance.


----------



## dborgers

Chance Benjamin said:


> Chance did get that combo but didn't respond to it. Lets pray the Elspar does some wonders!!


Andy had the Elspar first, then the maintenance chemo. Maybe it'll work after the Elspar.

We're rooting for you!!


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you guys. Hope you're having a fun weekend


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Wishing youj and Chance a great weekend!


----------



## GoldenMum

I'm not sure how I've missed this thread. It has truly touched my heart. The love pours over in all your posts. I wish you many more memory making days with beautiful Chance...Dawn


----------



## Chance Benjamin

hubbub said:


> Thanks for the update on Chance.
> 
> I agree that Chance deserves the royal treatment - - I trust you both got room service
> 
> BTW, when we have to stay overnight for appts at the university, I have to ask for the lowest available floor because Hannah is terrified of the elevator and we have to take the stairs. :doh: We know Chance is especially brave to ride to the 18th floor  <Big Hugs to you both>


Room service of course...unfortunately he wasn't eating that night. 

I don't know how much he even realizes the elevator is moving. He gets in and lays down. lol


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Elspar did great for Chance. He is eating and running around again. His left lymphnode is still big but he is doing well. They said it does not constict his breathing and its not of a concern. It's too hot outside for walks with his panting, but we run around inside and chase the ball and toys as much as possible. Still enjoying our days


----------



## *Laura*

That's great that Chance is feeling better and wants to play. We're all rooting for you Chance....have fun with your Mom


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending Chance some positive thoughts!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy that Chance is feeling better and has a lots of indoor fun. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Keep having fun, Chance. We're all rooting for you!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Yesterday was Chance's first real bad day. They say to assess the quality of life by listing 5 things he loves to do and if he is only doing two or less out of the five then is Chance having a good quality of life? Yesterday Chance did 1 1/2 out of five. He loves being right beside mom as always and pets/love. Ate but spit half the stuff out I gave him. Finally found he like 4 hotdogs and 15 chicken nuggets yesterday. He has the dark stools with maybe some dark blood not sure exactly what it looks like but I think he has it. I called the vets this morning waiting for a call back. They said last visit that the only thing they could do is another Elspar shot again...but I think we are done. He struggles to go upstairs and starts shaking. Last night he slept ok but the night before he tossed and turned. His breathing is still like he is snoring but the vets said that's not a problem unless I see him sit up just to get air. He drools like beethoven. To walk around takes so much out of him. This is so hard to see when just saturday he was fighting my mom's dog for the ball in the house when we were playing, so happy. I don't want to make him suffer so I know this next week is going to be hard with the tough decision to be made...when is enough, enough. Such a loyal friend and companion that has been the best guy I could ever ask for. Wish there was something else I could do but there's not. I have to call and figure out where he will be creamated and I want his paw prints on his box...never believe this time would come. Glad we had such a great summer together.

Below are some of our summer fun...one is taking the Jet express to the islands on Lake Erie to meet our friends...going out on the boat...and at my birthday party this year...I took Chance everywhere with me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very, very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you two. I truly hope he bounces back, at least one more time.
He is so beautiful. What a journey! Give Chance lots of hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry that Chance is having a real bad time! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that Chance is feeling rough at the moment. Sending thoughts and prayers his way!


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I am so very sorry that Chance is having such a hard time!!
GOD bLESS YOU ALL-MY heart goes out to you!!


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry to read this. More than I can put into words.

We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers. No chance they'll try the Prednisone/CeeNU/Denamarin routine after Elspar?


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry to read that Chance had a bad day. So, sorry. I can only imagine how difficult the coming days will be. 

I'm grateful that Chance was able to have a summer of fun with you and I'm so glad to have come to know him through the forum. Although I've been an infrequent poster of late, please know that we're sending love and positive thoughts your way by the bucket load. <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying for Chance and you.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so very sorry to read that Chance isn't feeling well. This is such a hard time for you. It looks like he had a wonderful summer with you. Please give him a big hug from me. I think of him often


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry to read that you and Chance are going through such a terrible time. It's so difficult watching their quality of life decline. I hope that he'll improve.  Sometimes it is a roller coaster. Just when you think you're at the bottom, they improve some. I do understand how hard this is when you start to get to this point. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for strength at this difficult time. On my way to light a candle for sweet Chance.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping you and sweet Chance in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Chance!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I had an appt at 1 but I just moved it to 4:50...Chance is laying beside me and we have snuggled all day. This is the hardest thing to do but I know I am easing his pain.  Chance gave a tough fight and was the best I could ask for! Thanks for everyone's help throughout our journey!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am with you two, all the way down, sending gentle hugs and kisses for sweet Chance. Love you boy, say hello to my Buddy once when you are there. I wish you could stay with us longer. You are the best.


----------



## Laurie

My thoughts are with you and Chance today.


----------



## cgriffin

So sad! Chance and mom, you are in my thoughts!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you and Chance today with so much love.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Keeping you and your precious boy in my thoughts and hoping that his journey to his next adventure is a peaceful, easy one. As a team, you both have fought the good fight and now it's time to rest. Wishing you strength as your heart breaks this afternoon......


----------



## Hunter'sMom

Thinking of you and Chance today.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Chance on this very difficult day...sweet sweet boy


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*



Chance Benjamin said:


> I had an appt at 1 but I just moved it to 4:50...Chance is laying beside me and we have snuggled all day. This is the hardest thing to do but I know I am easing his pain.  Chance gave a tough fight and was the best I could ask for! Thanks for everyone's help throughout our journey!


Chance: We all love you and my Smooch and Snobear are waiting to greet you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you both on this very hard and sad day. I definitely know how hard this is. We had to send our boy to the bridge 2 weeks ago yesterday. I know you are easing his pain, but it is very hard on us. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

I got an email alerting me to this. Typing this through teary eyes. 

Chance has become like a family member as we've followed him here. You've been the most wonderful mom to him. You and he fought a good fight and you've done everything you could. Without your love and care he'd have been gone long ago. Because of you he got to live much longer than he would have and have a really fun summer and be a really happy boy all the while. Not letting him suffer is an incredible act of love. He'll run to the light ... where you will see him again.

My User Title for the next while will be "Remembering Chance". I'll never forget him. Thank you for sharing his journey with us. You are both very special.


----------



## dborgers

My wife and I are going to pause our day for the next while and be with you in spirit


----------



## Chance Benjamin

So I kept my appt and took Chance in...I asked the vet to talk to me about my decision as I was unsure but did not want him to suffer. She told me I would be honest with you and tell you that it is ok for you to put him down today. If you asked me if it's ok if you take him back home, I would not tell you that you are making him suffer...nor try to stop your from leaving. She said and I would be honest with you if I thought he was in immediate distress...and he is ok for how much longer I can't tell you.. Chance is having a very good day and that's why this has been a hard decision and it's one I've NEVER had to make. 

When we got there he was wagging his tail...I think he thought he was going in for treatment as usual. I thought if anyone looks at him right now they would think I'm crazy for what might happen...then when I got in that's when I asked.

Needless to say...I ordered pizza (the only thing Chance eats right now) and watching movies!!! This is such a rollercoaster ride. I'm so happy though that Chance is with me right now.

The vet said people come in all the time and then change their mind...I just needed some reassurance that he was not suffering or needed help.

They say pick 5 things and if he is only doing 2 out of the 5 then it's not a quality of life. Chance eats, goes out by himself, and loves pets......even though a few days ago he did flinch when you went to touch him...he was not doing that today. This is still hard.


----------



## Laurie

So happy that Chance is still with you. Cherish each and every moment you have with him. You will know when it's time and obviously today wasn't it!!!!

I feel for you as I am facing the same thing with my Reno......


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy your vet gave Chance one more chance. I am so happy he is still with you. I am so, so happy he is having a good day. Hugs to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hugs to you and Chance. I'm so glad you are able to make some more memories with your sweet boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so happy for you that you were able to bring Chance home with you. Your vet visit earlier today has brought it all back about Daisy. We had to keep taking her into the vets and each time did not know if we would be bringing her home again or not. Eventually she let us know by the look in her eyes that she had finally given up and wanted to be free and we made the call. Like Chance was doing today, she was wagging her tail right up until the last few minutes. I think it must be their incredible brave golden spirit!

Chance sounds like he had a little bit of fight left in him today and he must have known that pizza was on the menu tonight. Cherish every second with him and he will let you know when it's time.


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy for you! Enjoy your pizza, Chance!


----------



## dborgers

We're very happy for you too. BTW, I love the pic of you and Chance at the Grand Canyon in your very first post. Well, they're all beautiful shots that say so much


----------



## Chance Benjamin

HolDaisy said:


> Chance sounds like he had a little bit of fight left in him today and he must have known that pizza was on the menu tonight. Cherish every second with him and he will let you know when it's time.


Pizza on the Menu is right....he is an eater and loves his food...


----------



## *Laura*

I shed tears of sadness earlier and now tears of joy that you still have Chance by your side. I had to make this same call in November with my sweet Echo and she told me when it was time. ....You will know. Today Chance was telling you that he wanted pizza and lots more hugs


----------



## Chance Benjamin

A lot of people always say...I waited too long..or one day to late. This is something I did not want to do to Chance. All my family and friends that see me with him all the time was telling me not to make him suffer. Of course Chance isn't running around anymore...and he even stopped picking up his toys a couple of days ago. What he enjoys most is laying beside me always has and that's what he does. Now if I go in another room instead of following me right away he will wait a couple of minutes before he goes to save a trip...too smart for his own good

I don't want to wait until he can't walk or eat..but if he does want food then I guess he is ok?? I have seen him not want food and knew something was wrong then. These up and down days really confuse you and make you feel bad.

When we got home he picked up a milkbone that was on the floor bit it into little pieces but did not eat it...made me laugh.
Then he ate his pizza and some chicken nuggets for dinner. Still looks at me like he wants more but I am not going to let him overeat and be miserable. 
Chance and I have had a million and one talks the last few days and told him he needs to help me know when it's time. We cried all day and I didn't know if I was making the right decision......The vet Chance went to today had only seen him one other time during his chemo because it was a place I had to take him in for an emergency when he had a bad reaction to chemo treatment....that vet didn't even charged me for today's visit!!

Shows that the vet is definitely in the profession for the right reason.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm very glad to finally catch up and see that Chance came home with you to enjoy pizza. People mean well, they really do. But no one can make the decision, when it's the right time-except you and Chance. 2 weeks ago this past Monday, we took our boy Max in to send him to the bridge. My husband wasn't ready and Max was having a good day and had started eating with gusto. We decided to try to wait until that Friday. On Thursday morning as I was working, he started wining and hadn't eaten from noon Wednsday until then. I gave him a morphine shot that the vet had given us. We took him in that night. You will know when it is time. In the meantime, it's a hard roller coaster. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that there are many more pizzas to be enjoyed.


----------



## dborgers

> What he enjoys most is laying beside me always has and that's what he does


That's what it's all about. Every moment of love. 

We think of Chance like a family member around here and are so behind you right now. You are an incredible mom. Look where he's been, what he's seen, what he's done, and most importantly how he's been loved. You should never have a doubt - now or in 50 years from now - you've given him every moment of the most wonderful love filled life he could have


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Morning's greetings to you and Chance. Hope you had a good night and gonna have a great day. Sending positive vibes and prayers. Hugs to sweet Chance boy.


----------



## Karen519

*I agree!*



dborgers said:


> That's what it's all about. Every moment of love.
> 
> We think of Chance like a family member around here and are so behind you right now. You are an incredible mom. Look where he's been, what he's seen, what he's done, and most importantly how he's been loved. You should never have a doubt - now or in 50 years from now - you've given him every moment of the most wonderful love filled life he could have


I completely agree with everything that Danny said-I feel like I know Chance and you. Lying together and telling him you love him and to let you know when it's time-that is what love is all about. You both are in my prayers!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance is not having a good day. He is not eating or drinking water. He has this drool that he had earlier this week that's a real thick clear mucas. Wondering if this is a bad day or if it does not get better from here. You never know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping sweet Chance in our thoughts and prayers that he has a better day tomorrow. So sorry that you're both going through this.


----------



## jealous1

Prayers for you and Chance.


----------



## dborgers

You're in the front of our thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

All of us have good days and bad days, even as children and especially as we get older. It is hard not to make too much of the bad days, especially in circumstances like you face, but I hope that Chance has many more good days with you. 

Holding Chance and you in my heart and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Healing thoughts and prayers for a good night and much better day tomorrow.


----------



## hubbub

Finally catching up with you and Chance. I want to echo the support and love expressed by so many others on this thread. 

Yes, some days are better than others, but every moment is a gift. You are such a warrior for Chance and have always shown to have his best interests at heart - we should all be so lucky to have someone like that in our lives. 

I'm on my way to light a candle for you and Chance.
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Thanks for all the thoughts and candles...I couldn't believe how many I saw lit. This is such a great forum to help with such difficult times. Today I am going to get some green tripe and try to get him to eat something...as I've read in many of your posts. He did take some sips of water this morning. If there are no changes tomorrow we will be going back to the vets. I have to clean his paws and his mouth because they are so stiff from his slobber...this is what it would be like to have a saint bernard or other drooling breed..no thanks. 

He is not panting hard when he is relaxed just still has that snoring sound sometimes while breathing. We are just laying on the bed watching a movie until the store opens.


----------



## cgriffin

I am keeping you in my thoughts! I hope Chance will like the green tripe.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry if this is already being done or has already been suggested, but can the vet give Chance something for nausea? It sounds like, with the drooling, he is feeling a bit nauseated. Maybe the pizza was a bit much for him?
I hope today is a better day.


----------



## hubbub

I hope he'll eat the tripe. :crossfing 

Hotel4dogs made a good suggestion about the nausea. Hannah had a lot of problems with drooling and taking a famotidine tablet (generic pepcid) has made a big difference with keeping her stomach more settled. 

Also, when Hannah wouldn't eat or drink a few weeks ago, I dampened a rag with water and held it against her teeth while squeezing it. She wasn't getting much water, but I wanted to help keep her from getting dehydrated. She swallowed most all of the water that way until her stomach started feeling better. 

I hope you and Chance have a good day today. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*



Chance Benjamin said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts and candles...I couldn't believe how many I saw lit. This is such a great forum to help with such difficult times. Today I am going to get some green tripe and try to get him to eat something...as I've read in many of your posts. He did take some sips of water this morning. If there are no changes tomorrow we will be going back to the vets. I have to clean his paws and his mouth because they are so stiff from his slobber...this is what it would be like to have a saint bernard or other drooling breed..no thanks.
> 
> He is not panting hard when he is relaxed just still has that snoring sound sometimes while breathing. We are just laying on the bed watching a movie until the store opens.


You and Chance are in my prayers. Thinking of you so much!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Chance and sorry to hear he's not having a good day today. Hopefully the green tripe will get him eating a little. I've also heard about chicken broth being good when they can't eat, it was one of many things we tried with Daisy but she wasn't interested.

Chance knows how much he's loved, and he couldn't have a better Mom in the world looking after him right now. Really hope he starts to improve a little soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good to read that Chance is sipping a bit of water. When Charlie's seizure meds took his appetite away, an injection of vitamin B12 made him hungry again. I know that others on the GRF give these injections regularly to stimulate appetite.

Hoping you and Chance have a better day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Chance to feel better. I hope his appetite is back and there will be many more days for you two.


----------



## dborgers

I hope his tummy settles down. Easy does it. A lot of people are praying for you


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking about you and Chance


----------



## goldy1

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Chance. My boy's name is Chance too.


----------



## MercyMom

Praying for Chance. Hope all is well.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry if this is already being done or has already been suggested, but can the vet give Chance something for nausea? It sounds like, with the drooling, he is feeling a bit nauseated. Maybe the pizza was a bit much for him?
> I hope today is a better day.


Chance is already on 2 different pills for the nausea..Cerenia and Omeprezole. I actually gave him a little more Cerenia yesterday and he was doing better.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

The Tripe didn't work as well as I had hoped. Chance licked it and then wanted nothing to do with it. After that I gave him a whole pill of Cerenia instead of a half as well as the rest of his pills...I put the juice from the tripe on the pills and then just put them all the way back in his throat to make him swallow. I waited for about an hour and then tried to get him to eat. He wanted the pizza as well as a hotdog. He wants nothing to do with anything else. He won't even eat any of his treats that he normally likes....but at least he was eating. Started finally drinking water last night...I was excited to see this.

His stools today were normal!!! I mean he hasn't had solid poop in WEEKS!! I was shocked. His face is getting huge though and it's impacting his breathing. He is getting real tired and not responding to any commands. I have to get in his face and ask him to get up and go out and then help him up..so his quality of life isn't what it should be. Going to make an appt for tomorrow now.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

hubbub said:


> I hope he'll eat the tripe. :crossfing
> 
> Hotel4dogs made a good suggestion about the nausea. Hannah had a lot of problems with drooling and taking a famotidine tablet (generic pepcid) has made a big difference with keeping her stomach more settled.


Chance takes 1 tablet of the Prilosec like pepcid everyday for the nausea as well as the cerenia...for some reason it wasn't helping. The added cerenia doasge yesterday seemed to help.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you guys and hoping for a better day today.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

Praying for Chance and you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you too and praying for Chance to improve a little


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you and Chance, hoping he is feeling better today.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. I understand how difficult this is!


----------



## dborgers

It's taken Andy at least 24-48 hours after an upset tummy and following meds to get his appetite back. Maybe white rice in chicken noodle soup .. a little bit at a time to ease his tummy back? The soup will hydrate him and the little bit of salt will make him want to drink a little bit more too. Just a thought.

Over the years our dogs have gone "on strike'" if they've had a lot of people food .. ala "DOG FOOD!!! You expect me to eat DOG FOOD??!! Pu LEEEZE!!" 

The pizza is a good indicator his appetite is coming back. We're praying for you both. A lot of people care about both of you


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance has been drinking like a fish and eating today. It's weird because he wants to eat "in private" i put some sliced turkey down but he wouldn't eat it until I walked away. His lip is now swollen as well. Looks really bad but doesn't seem to hurt him because he will lay right on it and take a nap. He is carried outside and in now. The saddest part for me is that he wants to play and eat, and be normal but the cancer won't let him. While outside he wanted to run after some ducks in the pond but has zero energy. He will wag just the tip of him tail when you talk to him and try to pick his head up and hold it but he is too weak. He wants to do it all for me but the cancer doesn't allow him anymore. I talk to him and let him know I wish it was forever but it's not. I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow for sure as the lymphoma is taking over his whole throat and now his face.

It sounds weird but I say I think he feels embarrassed by his face...how could a dog know what his face looks like? It seems as though he trys to hide it and I told him I wouldn't let anyone see him like that so not to feel bad..weird I know...but to me he is still the most handsome dog ever.

I received his Urn proof today and then they overnighted it. My father died but i didn't have to plan anything. This is the first time I had to plan a "funeral" for someone I loved. Chance is being creamated and I want him buried with me someday, Godwilling, long down the road. I never thought about how much goes into getting a dog the day I first got him....never would change my mind or regret anything about Chance. Best friend EVER!


----------



## mainegirl

God bless you.. You are such a wonderful friend to your golden.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Never knew when I responded to your first post how deeply this sweet boy will grow into my heart. Sometimes things are not working on the way we want them. Sending hugs for Chance and you, and lots of prayers. 
I wish you have peaceful time what is left. 
God bless you for loving him so much. God bless him for being such a great boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*



Chance Benjamin said:


> Chance has been drinking like a fish and eating today. It's weird because he wants to eat "in private" i put some sliced turkey down but he wouldn't eat it until I walked away. His lip is now swollen as well. Looks really bad but doesn't seem to hurt him because he will lay right on it and take a nap. He is carried outside and in now. The saddest part for me is that he wants to play and eat, and be normal but the cancer won't let him. While outside he wanted to run after some ducks in the pond but has zero energy. He will wag just the tip of him tail when you talk to him and try to pick his head up and hold it but he is too weak. He wants to do it all for me but the cancer doesn't allow him anymore. I talk to him and let him know I wish it was forever but it's not. I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow for sure as the lymphoma is taking over his whole throat and now his face.
> 
> It sounds weird but I say I think he feels embarrassed by his face...how could a dog know what his face looks like? It seems as though he trys to hide it and I told him I wouldn't let anyone see him like that so not to feel bad..weird I know...but to me he is still the most handsome dog ever.
> 
> I received his Urn proof today and then they overnighted it. My father died but i didn't have to plan anything. This is the first time I had to plan a "funeral" for someone I loved. Chance is being creamated and I want him buried with me someday, Godwilling, long down the road. I never thought about how much goes into getting a dog the day I first got him....never would change my mind or regret anything about Chance. Best friend EVER!


My heart goes out to Chance and you! God Bless you both!!


----------



## cgriffin

My thougts are with Chance and you and may your time left together be full of love and comforting each other!


----------



## dborgers

> It sounds weird but I say I think he feels embarrassed by his face...how could a dog know what his face looks like? It seems as though he tries to hide it and I told him I wouldn't let anyone see him like that so not to feel bad..weird I know...but to me he is still the most handsome dog ever.


Yes, he is  His body is only what he's been living in during his days on Earth. One day you'll see him exactly as he is and the beauty and light will take your breath away. A spirit so bright that even strangers he's never met see him for what he is and love him very much too. 

There will be angels there for you and Chance in the room tomorrow. Chance will see them. He always has. He's probably one himself. How else to explain the absolute perfection of his love? Your guardian angels will be there with you too, as they always have been and always will be. We'll be with you in spirit. God will ensure you're OK for having taken care of His perfect angel in the profoundly beautiful way you have during his time on Earth. 

You will see Chance again.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny's right. We will all be with you in spirit. Enjoy many tender hugs and kisses tonight with your wonderful sweet Chance.


----------



## HolDaisy

So true what Danny said! We'll all be with you tomorrow in spirit, and Daisy is one of those golden angels waiting to look after him for you.

Chance knows how much you love him, hug him lots and explain to him that you are going to help ease his pain, he will understand every word. Sending you lots of hugs, we're all here for you and understand how horrible this is


----------



## hubbub

Thoughts, love and tears flow for you and Chance. I agree that Chance knows and understands. I hope you and he can feel the love and strength of those of us here and it brings some level of comfort at this time.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry this time has come. We'll defintiely be thinking of you and keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldy1

Loving healing thoughts for you and Chance.


----------



## jealous1

You are both in my thoughts and prayers. My heart breaks for you as the love the two of you share is so obvious through your words--may the many memories Chance leaves you comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending gentle hugs and many prayers. Danny (Andy's dad) said it all.


----------



## love never dies

Hang in there. You both are very brave! Hugs!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We are with you and Chance today in our thoughts with our prayers. Please give Chance lots of hugs, I know he knows how much we love him too. The most handsome, beautiful, gentle, sweet...


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> Yes, he is  His body is only what he's been living in during his days on Earth. One day you'll see him exactly as he is and the beauty and light will take your breath away. A spirit so bright that even strangers he's never met see him for what he is and love him very much too.
> 
> There will be angels there for you and Chance in the room tomorrow. Chance will see them. He always has. He's probably one himself. How else to explain the absolute perfection of his love? Your guardian angels will be there with you too, as they always have been and always will be. We'll be with you in spirit. God will ensure you're OK for having taken care of His perfect angel in the profoundly beautiful way you have during his time on Earth.
> 
> You will see Chance again.


Perfection of love is right! Chance has been my angel over the last 9+ years and Thank God that I had him to get me through some times...good and bad. Thanks for all the words and support...they mean a lot.

Last night Chance ate some fish actually because that's what we had for dinner so he wanted some. This morning he is not eating but he is drinking water. His appt is at 340 this afternoon. He is really tired now. When I walk around he doesn't want to move his body but he will turn his face to follow me. He is such a loyal companion.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs to Chance and you. We love you guys.


----------



## *Laura*

My heart breaks for you today....We are thinking of you


----------



## HolDaisy

Big hugs to you and Chance today. We'll be thinking of you all day and understand what you're going through and how incredibly difficult this all is. You really are both so brave!


----------



## Karen519

*Chance's Mom*

Chance's Mom

We will all be with you and Chance. I know the pain so well.
As long as you are with Chance, he will be happy and at peace.
God Bless you both. Godspeed, Chance!


----------



## my4goldens

Prayers to Chance and you on this very hard day. God speed, Chance.


----------



## PrincessDi

Will be thinking of you and Chance today as you walk down this very difficult road. As many have already said this is the hardest gift of all to give, a peaceful transition to his eternal life. Understand your pain at this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Laurie

My thoughts are with you and Chance today......

Hugs!


----------



## GoldenMum

Thinking of you and Chance today, may his passing be a peaceful one. Bless you guys.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

http://youtu.be/ZcQvYh_3Atw

This is something that I watched today and it made me feel good about where Chance is now. The hard part is coming home and knowing he will never be there to greet you at the door. Right now it doesn't seem like a reality even though it is. I did stay with him the whole time and even a little bit after to have some time. My heart is broken and hurts. Not sure what to expect next during this time of grieving. Thanks for all the support from me and Chance.

Chance's Mom ALways


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry. Tears are just pouring here. It hurts a lot I know.
Hugs to you.
Run free, run like wind, sweet boy.


----------



## love never dies

Hugs to you.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry  You did everything you possibly could for him and he knew that he was so loved. Run free beautiful brave Chance, we'll never forget you! We understand your pain and heartbreak so very well, *big hugs*

Thanks for sharing the video of Rainbow Bridge aswell, it's very comforting.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry....my heart breaks for you.

RIP sweet Chance.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry!


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said it so well: "You did everything you possibly could for him and he knew that he was so loved" It will be obvious to anyone who comes across this thread years from now what a wonderful life you gave him here on Earth. He will never be forgotten. Chance is loved by many others now who never met him. We are here for you.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry. The most difficult of days for you. Run free sweet Chance


----------



## Karen519

*Chances Mom*



dborgers said:


> HolDaisy said it so well: "You did everything you possibly could for him and he knew that he was so loved" It will be obvious to anyone who comes across this thread years from now what a wonderful life you gave him here on Earth. He will never be forgotten. Chance is loved by many others now who never met him. We are here for you.


I ditto this!! We are here for you! My heart is broken for you, but I know that Chance is at peace, romping with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## hubbub

I took a moment to honor Chance and you for making this difficult decision. I cannot imagine your grief, but hope that, in time, remembering Chance will make you smile before you cry. He was in your life for a reason, ushering you through ups and downs. It's hard to believe this thread only began earlier this year - but, what a summer you and he had together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

On my drive back home, crying and thinking of you and your Chance, my Buddy, all our beautiful goldens went to heaven, this song started. I think it was beautiful sign from our babies, they are ok, they know how much we love them.





​


----------



## PrincessDi

You and Chance have been in my thoughts and prayers today. I'm so sorry! Having done this so recently ourselves, there are no words that can describe how terrible it feels! I do believe that Chance is now young again and playing with all of our goldens. There is no pain anymore for them. But, it hurts like hell to be without them! Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers to get through this dark time.


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart is aching for you, and I have so much respect for what it takes to say goodbye. It is a measure of tremendous love to accept your own pain in freeing a beloved dog of his. He knows your love and will return it many times over in the months to come. Watch for the signs and give this a try: The Star

Holding you gently in my heart and in my prayers, knowing Chance no longer needs them,

Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry.
When I lost my Toby, the thing I kept saying to myself over and over was (and still is),
"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there"
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Buddy's mom forever said:


> On my drive back home, crying and thinking of you and your Chance, my Buddy, all our beautiful goldens went to heaven, this song started. I think it was beautiful sign from our babies, they are ok, they know how much we love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks for sharing...such a good yet sad song at the same time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and praying. I know so well, I understand.


----------



## MercyMom

Chance Benjamin said:


> Chance has been drinking like a fish and eating today. It's weird because he wants to eat "in private" i put some sliced turkey down but he wouldn't eat it until I walked away. His lip is now swollen as well. Looks really bad but doesn't seem to hurt him because he will lay right on it and take a nap. He is carried outside and in now. The saddest part for me is that he wants to play and eat, and be normal but the cancer won't let him. While outside he wanted to run after some ducks in the pond but has zero energy. He will wag just the tip of him tail when you talk to him and try to pick his head up and hold it but he is too weak. He wants to do it all for me but the cancer doesn't allow him anymore. I talk to him and let him know I wish it was forever but it's not. I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow for sure as the lymphoma is taking over his whole throat and now his face.
> 
> It sounds weird but I say I think he feels embarrassed by his face...how could a dog know what his face looks like? It seems as though he trys to hide it and I told him I wouldn't let anyone see him like that so not to feel bad..weird I know...but to me he is still the most handsome dog ever.
> 
> I received his Urn proof today and then they overnighted it. My father died but i didn't have to plan anything. This is the first time I had to plan a "funeral" for someone I loved. Chance is being creamated and I want him buried with me someday, Godwilling, long down the road. I never thought about how much goes into getting a dog the day I first got him....never would change my mind or regret anything about Chance. Best friend EVER!


My heart goes out to you during this trying time.


----------



## MercyMom

Chance Benjamin said:


> The Rainbow Bridge - YouTube
> 
> This is something that I watched today and it made me feel good about where Chance is now. The hard part is coming home and knowing he will never be there to greet you at the door. Right now it doesn't seem like a reality even though it is. I did stay with him the whole time and even a little bit after to have some time. My heart is broken and hurts. Not sure what to expect next during this time of grieving. Thanks for all the support from me and Chance.
> 
> Chance's Mom ALways


 {{{Hugs}}} to you dear.


----------



## Karen519

*I remember*

Chance's Mom:

I remember hearing the song of Portrait of My Love, when I was driving home after having to put our Munchkin, female Samoyed, to sleep! 





I love the song you heard, too!


----------



## dborgers

Chance's mom, you're in our thoughts and prayers during this incredibly difficult time


----------



## ms_summer

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely continuing to keep you in our thoughts. It is so hard when they are gone!


----------



## Karen519

*Rainbow Bridge*

I just watched the Rainbow Bridge Video and the Golden Retriever in it, reminded me of my Smooch. Crying big time, but some happy tears, because I really believe we will all see our beloved pets, again!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you all time.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart breaks for you and your family. Saying goodbye to our best friends is the hardest thing to do.


----------



## dborgers

We're thinking of you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you Chances Mom


----------



## Karen519

*Chance's Mom*

Chance's Mom

Thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you during this incredibly sad time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Chance's Mom and hope that you're coping the best you can


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Here is Chance's Urn and his pawprint. It feels good to have him back with me but at the same time I am missing holding him, smelling him, petting him and snuggling. For 9 1/2 years I had a routine with him...it's the one thing that remained stable in my life throughout all those years and now it's gone and I have nothing. When I come home from work I am used to taking him out....walks at night. Dinner time....even since January he took pills 3 times a day so I got up early to make sure he took them and got to eat before I left and went out. Now I have an extra half hour in the morning I guess could be a positive way to look at it but I would give up that half hour forever to have him always. I am about to do some homework and Chance always layed next to me while I did my homework and he liked listening to me read my chapters out loud. This will be my first time doing some work since he is gone and he is sitting on my dresser next to me. I still wake up for a moment you forget they are gone like it was a bad dream and then when he's not at the end of my bed in the middle of the night it's like reliving it all over that he is really gone. I am definitely still in denial about it and it doesn't seem real...it's kind of a strange feeling.


----------



## cgriffin

I think all of us who have lost our furbabies, know what you are going through and I am sorry that you had to walk down that path. 
Chance knows that you love him and that you did everything you could for him, he is always with you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Chance Benjamin said:


> Here is Chance's Urn and his pawprint. It feels good to have him back with me but at the same time I am missing holding him, smelling him, petting him and snuggling. For 9 1/2 years I had a routine with him...it's the one thing that remained stable in my life throughout all those years and now it's gone and I have nothing. When I come home from work I am used to taking him out....walks at night. Dinner time....even since January he took pills 3 times a day so I got up early to make sure he took them and got to eat before I left and went out. Now I have an extra half hour in the morning I guess could be a positive way to look at it but I would give up that half hour forever to have him always. I am about to do some homework and Chance always layed next to me while I did my homework and he liked listening to me read my chapters out loud. This will be my first time doing some work since he is gone and he is sitting on my dresser next to me. I still wake up for a moment you forget they are gone like it was a bad dream and then when he's not at the end of my bed in the middle of the night it's like reliving it all over that he is really gone. I am definitely still in denial about it and it doesn't seem real...it's kind of a strange feeling.


Just reading your post through tears. I can definitely relate to what you're feeling. I'm so sorry. I think it makes it even more difficult for you, because you took such very good care of your boy for so long. When they are sick and dependant on us to take care of them, our whole world revolves around them. they are our purpose. When they are gone, there is just this huge void and it's so hard to know what to do. Yes, it definitely feels like a nightmare. Keeping you in our thoughts at such a terrible time.


----------



## dborgers

You fought for extra days, weeks, and months for Chance as hard and with as much self sacrifice as anyone I've ever known. Having been through losses of people and pets in my life (that broke my heart) I know nothing I say can lessen your grief. I wish it could. Just know we care about you a lot and will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to Chance. It is through tears that I am typing. His urn is beautiful and I am glad he is now home with you forever. I am sorry I didn't see your post earlier or I would have sent my sympathies to you sooner. You gave him such a wonderful life and took care of him so good after his diagnosis. I will miss your wonderful stories about him. I know you will miss him...but he will live in your heart forever!!!! Oh...you can still read outloud to him while you do your homework. Again, I am so sorry...take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very, very sorry. No words to help, just know we are thinking of you. 
Chance's urn is beautiful. Coming back home forever, sad memories on time not so long ago. 
Please keep coming to the forum, share your pain, it helped so many of us, I hope it will help you too.


----------



## *Laura*

I too hope you will continue to share your stories and pictures of your wonderful boy. It's so very difficult to get through the days when we lose our fur babies. We are thinking of you and we miss Chance too


----------



## Karen519

*Chance's Mom*

Chance's Mom

My HEART goes out to you, I know just how you feel. Glad that Chance is home with you now-I have Smooch's footprint, just like you have Chances!


----------



## HolDaisy

All of us that have lost our precious goldies understand your pain. It's still very early days for you right now and those first few weeks really are the worst. It's horrible because everywhere you turn you expect to see them, and instead there's just an emptiness. Time really will help you. Buddy's Mom is right though, keep posting here because we're all here for you whenever you want to talk about Chance or share photos. He was a very special boy and he'll never be forgotten on this forum. He had one of the best ever doggy birthday parties I've EVER seen! 

His urn is beautiful and the pawprint you have is so very precious, I just love it. Take care, and remember he'll always be watching over you.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Miss our afternoon naps already....


----------



## PrincessDi

What a sweet girl! I know it is SO hard!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We used to take afternoon naps too. I would just say, lets go Bud nap time and there we go.
Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Jleway

*Oh man!*

This is my first time on here in a while and man oh man... Chance Benjamin, I am so sorry for your loss. You fought an amazing fight to keep your boy alive. I will pray for you, and may you find a place of comfort in this difficult time. I lost my first Golden, Penny, to cancer. We too tried everything that we could do to save her, but the cancer was too strong and Penny was too mortal. My heart aches for you because I know the feeling of that pain. It will finally settle, but it will never go away, and the funny thing is... is that you don't want it to. Every time you feel it, you will feel him there with you. You will feel his spirit at your feet and beside you on the couch. Eventually you will smile when you feel the pain because you know that you only feel pain because you had the privilege to love. May you find peace... and may you feel him when he is with you. Thank you for sharing your story Chance Benjamin.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance Benjamin*

What beautiful photos of Chance and you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm glad you have Chance back home with you. I still find myself looking for Fozzie, as well as talking to him. You gave Chance a great life, and he will always be watching over you. The urn and the inscription is incredible--what a tribute to your beautiful furbaby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you today.


----------



## dborgers

We're thinking of you.


----------



## hubbub

We're thinking of you too. 

I love the pictures of you and Chance napping. I cannot begin to fathom your grief and those simple moments in the day when you miss him. Hugs to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and praying.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you this morning


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you this morning. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Jleway

Thinking and Praying...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you this morning. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## dborgers

We're still thinking about you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Having one of the hardest days today myself, I feel your pain.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance's Mom*

Chance's Mom

Think of you so much and pray you are o.k.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I hope the days are getting a little better. Best wishes.


----------



## HolDaisy

We're all still thinking of you Chance's Mom and hope that you're doing okay


----------



## dborgers

Same here


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Same here


Same here


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## dborgers

Wanted you to know we're thinking of you


----------



## love never dies

Hope you are okay and handle things well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, I hope you are ok. I understand it is hard for you to come back, I have heavy heart coming to this thread too, crying every time when I see your first post and picture of beautiful Chance. Is it because he was so wonderful and reminded me very much on my Buddy or because he was so special to you and I recognized that love and bond I had with my boy? Or maybe all together. I know it takes long time to easy the pain yet that feeling of missing never goes away. Just let you know I will always remember you and your sweet Chance. Typing through tears and sending hugs to you.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I am still thinking of you and I hope you are doing Ok.


----------



## dborgers

Still thinking of you. Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I've been doing ok these last two months, two months almost already? I just can't believe that I will never get to hold him, pet him, or kiss again for now. Having such a hard time with it, so I don't come back to the forum because I just cry even more. Looking for a new place to rent and it's weird that I don't have to make sure they accept pets. Sometimes I'll see something on TV or in the store and think I should get that for Chance, then 2 seconds later I realize what I am doing. He was with me for all his 9 1/2 years its so hard for me to function without him. I am so used to thinking of him first before I go to do something, and to not have to do something for him it's just weird.If I open the freezer I still have a couple of frosty paws but I can't throw them away yet. I'm lost and still trying to move on and be strong for him and myself but it is hard. I start a new job this week running the afterschool programs for the local elementary and high school so I figured this new transition maybe help me. I see other dogs and I don't want to pet them, play with them, or even be close to them. Someone brought me a puppy and I was like NO way! I don't want another dog...maybe someday but not right now. Wishing for one more day


----------



## cgriffin

Hi, welcome back, even if it is temporary.
Hang in there, it will get better with time. You will always grief for Chance but it will get better. I have been there several times. 
Chance is with you every step of the way and watching over you!
Take care of yourself, good luck with the new job and good luck with renting!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad to see you back even for a brief moment. Be easy to yourself, one day at the time, I know it could take months before you feel strong again. It wont be the same you, but you will be more at peace. Hugs.


----------



## *Laura*

Hi CB... I have thought of you often and hoped you were doing okay. I'm sorry that things are so tough right now. Perhaps the new job and new apartment will help. It's so difficult to get past the pain and longing....we just miss our babies when they leave us but it will get easier with time. Hugs to you


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Chance's Mom. We have also been thinking of you too and wondering if you were doing okay. Like everyone has said just take it a day at a time and it will get a little easier for you. Chance will always be watching over you. Good luck with the new job too!


----------



## hubbub

I often say I'm not sure I can continue living in this home without my girl. A friend's pup passed away nearly 3 years ago and she's yet to clean the smudges from the window. I think everything takes some time and it just hurts differently over the years, but can sneak up on you before you can even realize it. <<Hugs to you>>


----------



## dborgers

It is SO good to see you.  Thank you for letting us know how you're doing.


----------



## love never dies

Hang in there! Good to see you are okay. You will hold Chance in your heart forever. He will be with you forever. Hugs


----------



## dborgers

Wanted to let you know we've been thinking about you a lot.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Wanted to let you know we've been thinking about you a lot.


Me too. Chance was one of the kind, very special boy. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Been thinking about you, sending you some hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you today, it is my Bud's 11 birthday, I hope boys have a fun celebrating. Sending my prayers and wish you Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Thanks for all the thoughts. I decorated for xmas.....Chance has his own "dedication shelves" his Chance stocking is hanging up of course!...but I am missing the holidays with Chance. Black Friday last year only shopping I did was Chance and I at Petsmart getting some beggin strips and toys...lol. Missing Chance for the holidays just not the same...below is Chance with Santa at the Mall of America in Minneapolis, MN. That Chance went everywhere! He also loved to give gifts...he put his print in pudding and then on an xmas card for his dad because he bought him Marley and Me that year...lol 

.


----------



## hubbub

Those pictures are too cute - thank you for sharing them  I can't begin to imagine how difficult the holidays will be for her.

I love that you and Chance hit up Petsmart for deals last year - he was certainly a very lucky boy! He touched so many people and I'm honored to have come to know him through this forum.


----------



## *Laura*

CB. Thank you for the pictures of your beautiful Chance. We've missed you here, we miss your boy. I hope your new job has worked out well and helped you to heal. Thank you for stopping by


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Chance was so beautiful. I am crying looking at these pictures, we lost so many beautiful goldens this year. I wish you all the best, holidays are always hard like those anniversary dates, I hope you find a peace in memories you have like we are all trying to do.


----------



## dborgers

The pictures of Chance are just beautiful. What a smile!!  Thank you so much for posting them. So many of us grew to love him. 

Thanks for the pics of him, and especially coming to see us. We've missed you and have all been thinking about you a lot.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the picture of Chance with Santa! He looks so happy in all of those photos, such a handsome boy. It has to be so hard not having him around the holidays. Try to remember those happy memories you have of him, and things he did to make you laugh.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for sharing your precious photos of Chance. We have all been thinking about you on the forum, and hope that you are doing okay. Chance will never be forgotten here, he was a very special boy indeed.


----------



## love never dies

I also love the picture of Chance with Santa!
I hope you are doing well. Best wishes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I wish you have better year upon you! I will always remember you and your sweet boy Chance.


----------



## love never dies

Thinking of you. I hope you have a good 2013. All the best.
You are a true dog owner. I always remember your journey with Chance.


----------



## dborgers

Stopping by to let you know we haven't quit thinking about you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you too. Chance and you are not forgotten.


----------



## dborgers

Just thinking about you and Chance. I'm so glad you shared his life with us. He will never be forgotten.


----------



## kadence and scout

So happy for you and Chance! He's so beautiful.I just lost my 9 year old golden, Kadence on January 30,2013 to T-cell Lymphoma after 7 months of chemo and trying different drugs. We were unfortunate that Kadence did not respond well to the Wisconsin protocol.His oncologist said he was one of the 10% that for some reason could not get his cancer into remission.We tried everything.Different protocols, different oral chemo drungs but they did not work. He was a stage 5 Tcell lymphoma.I think that could have been the reason his cancer would not go into remission.But the oncologist said by doing what we did we gave him 7 more good months before he finally subcumbed to the cancer.(If we did not treat him he would have died within a few weeks)
Much luck to you and Chance.Miss my boy so much!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also thinking of you and hope that you have been doing okay. Chance was so special and will always be remembered here as the brave boy that he was.


----------



## dborgers

Hope you're doing OK and the passage of time is helping a little. 

Stop by and give us a wave


----------



## dborgers

Hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooo ooooo oooo ooo oo o (Impression of a Swiss mountaineer )

Hope you're doing OK


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Next week will be a year that you've been gone. I've been having a lot of breakdowns lately, driving, in walmart, at the gym, you name it...it is so hard when I make big changes in my life and normally you've always been there with me. I miss you everyday and every night! I look at your pics, videos and chat with your ashes quite often. I love you Chance! You were always the one thing that never disappointed me or let me down, your love never failed. The beach and people watching isn't as fun without you (mom moved back to Georgia, where you spent most of your life). Without you I am a little lost. I got my first tattoo in June. There's a guarantee a day won't go by for the rest of my life without a thought of you. A nap just not as good without you. Nothing is as good without you. Chance you were the best Golden I could ever dreamed of and more!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi, I was only thinking about you and Chance the other day so am glad that you have posted. Sorry to hear that you have been having such a difficult time with missing Chance, it really is so difficult and hurts so bad to lose a heart dog  Goldens are so special they leave such a huge gap when they are gone. Chance will always live on in your heart. I love your tattoo aswell, what a beautiful way to honour your special boy.


----------



## hubbub

A beautiful tribute to your golden boy and a visible reminder that he's by your side - always. I think of you and Chance as well and hope that finding this forum brought a sense of comfort and support for you during the fight you and Chance took on. I still smile thinking about his wonderful birthday party and his incredible manners on the boat (and well...everywhere ). <Hugs>


----------



## love never dies

What a wonderful way to remember your beloved Chance -- hugs


----------



## dborgers

Nice to hear from you but sorry it's under sad conditions. None of us will ever forget Chance. 

You have a lot of kindred spirits here who understand.


----------



## *Laura*

Bridge anniversaries are so difficult. Your beautiful, sweet Chance is always with you. Watching over you every day


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Thanks to all who have been with me along Chance's journey and still are helping along. It seems so unfair that we only get a short time with some of the best loves of our lives. Everyone is always saying it's been a year when are you getting another dog? I don't know how to explain to them the anxiety that I get still when I think about my next dog. I know at some point in my life I will be ready and Chance would love for me to have another companion but as I have noticed with others on this site that it does take each own's time to know when they are ready for that step. Tomorrow will be exactly a year and it seems so fresh as of yesterday. I don't know when I will be ready for another golden but it's comforting to know that Chance is watching over me. When I was out on my run today I thought about him looking on as I ran in the rain. We would go for walks in the rain when it was really warm out. We would both come back soak but he thought it was a blast! I am just using all this time to reflect on all our great times and trips together I can get my biggest comfort knowing he is still with me in my heart and memories as well as looking down on me.

I have read stories for example where someone had been out running and people saw someone running with them but in reality no one was really there. That someone was that person's angel. I sometimes wonder if strangers passing by might see a dog running beside me.....I would like to believe they do


----------



## hubbub

A friend of mine is several years out from losing her heart dog and, honestly, I'm not sure she'll ever be ready for another dog. She always asks about my girl, but more than a few minutes of loving on her or another dog and she's in tears. 

I can just see Chance running along with you.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart breaks as I read your words. It is so hard. Chance is defiantly watching over you. Remember the lessons he taught you and think of those happy memories. Love your tattoo. I have been thinking about getting a paw print for my Penny. My thoughts will be with you and Chance tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

> I sometimes wonder if strangers passing by might see a dog running beside me.....I would like to believe they do


I wouldn't doubt it. God lets Chance go wherever he wants to. I'm one who believes goldens are high angels. Nothing else can explain their unconditionally loving beautiful spirits. One kind of angel I've read about, "Cherubiim", are described as 'childlike and playful' angels who play at the gates of Heaven (Rainbow Bridge?). Sounds like a golden to me.

We're with you in spirit


----------



## HolDaisy

Chance will always be running next to you on silent paws, and when you need to feel his presence around you he will be there.
It took us a year after losing Daisy to start considering another dog, but everyone has different time frames when they are ready. You will know when it's time. Take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is summer again, close to two years of the summer I will never forget too. Just to let you know your sweet Chance is in my thoughts so often, maybe because he reminded me so much on my Buddy and your love for him matched my love for my Buddy. Hope they are good buddies now, where ever they are. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

I also often think of sweet Chance, such a special boy.


----------



## dborgers

Me three


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you today, I will always remember your Chance and love you had for him. I hope you are happy, wherever you are. I hope that you find yourself falling in love again with someone as beautiful as Chance was, learning new things every day and enjoying life to the fullest. 

Your true friends, Charlie and Buddy's mom forever!


----------

